# Any readers in the group?



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't worry I sobbed! There are two sequels to the Friday night knittig club. I also love Maggie Seftons knitting murder mysteries and have just read Debbie Macombers the shop on blossom Street there are more in this series as well.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

a book id like to get to read i love books i am bookaholic as well as a knitaholic and a compaholic!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

me too!!!!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, love to read. Now I have my Kindle. Anyone who reads and does not have a Kindle needs to investigate it on www.Amazon.com 
The best invention to come along for reading.

Judy


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have a Kobo, It's great


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I have the audio tape (brand new) of "Knitting Two" from Kate Jacobs-- would be great for a road trip or just to listen to when knitting. the jacket is alittle smooch. Goes to the highest bidder--no, I don't even know what it would sell for, pm me if interested--I can even send it to you.karenknit


----------



## karsh (Feb 9, 2011)

I have read two other books by Kate Jacobs. Knit the Season and Comfort Food. Both are very good. I also like Maggie Sefton and Debbie Macomber.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


I have read all 3 of the Kate Jacobs Knitting club books a while ago. I am listening to the Friday Night Knitting Club again in an audio file downloaded from my library. Love the audios as my hands are free to knit as I listen.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes I have all three of the set. I felt the first was the best but all worth a read.
Tx


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Another good book is Debbie Macomber "A Good Yarn" and the Blossom Street series .


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Its been out awhile. There is a follow up book. I can't remember
the title. Its story centers on the daughter and the knitting group.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the names of the two other authors, I will have to look into their books as well. I enjoy books written around crafts and hobbies, just seem to be more human.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Who makes the Kobo? It's similar to a Kindle, I had never heard of it, so I looked at a picture on line.
Judy


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I think I might have Knit the Season, would anyone want it or should I donate it to library. I tried to sell a box full of books to the bookstore and only received $ 6, would have rather donated or given away--will no better next time!
karenknit


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> a book id like to get to read i love books i am bookaholic as well as a knitaholic and a compaholic!!!


Me too, although audiobookaholic Recently listened to At Knits End by Stephanie Pearl McPhee (easy listening)


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

anyone who didn't cry thru the ending is a hard hearted person!

Loved the book


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Loved that whole series! Tearful reading but good! I absolutely love my kindle!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Kobo was put out by Borders or Angus and Robertson book here in Aus.Same thing just different name.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

The Knitting Circle by Ann Hood and Spinning Forward by Terri DuLong Followed by Casting about - Terri DuLong.

Fantastic reads - very similar to the Friday Night Knitting Club and Debbie Macomber's Shop on Blossom Street series. I have a Kindle and have all these books on it.


----------



## Bunnie (Apr 6, 2011)

I also enjoy reading The Black Sheep Knitters Mystery series by Anne Canadeo. The first book is called "A Stitch Before Dying."


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all of these suggestions! My library wish list will be filling up this afternoon.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is a very good book! Spoke to the strenth of the bonds that we women form and the love that develpoes from these bonds :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Think I will invest in a Kindle or Kobo or whatever, must check some out!!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Do all ereaders use the same books or are the book downloads specific to the ereaders

Anyone know
Aileen xx


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

A funny series is Crazy Aunt Purl's Drunk, Divorced and Covered in Cat Hair and its companion book Home is Where the Wine Is. Both have knitting patterns as well as the story. Just got The Yarn Harlot, but haven't read it yet. Will read just about anything I can get my hands on. :lol: Jury still out on ereaders. There is just something satisfying about holding a book in your hands.


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reading suggestions!!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I just finished the latest Debbie Macomber. " A turn in the road." I got it from the library, read it twice and put my name back on the list to get it again. I have enjoyed all of this series, but this is the best! Also like the Maggie Sefton books. 
I think knitters are often readers!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Think I will invest in a Kindle or Kobo or whatever, must check some out!!


I recently bought the new Nook from Barnes and Noble and I really love it (gave my old Nook to my husband). I am able to download e-books from my library to read on it. I believe that the Nook is the only e-reader that allows you to download e-books from the library...not sure.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I've become a fan of Maggie Sefton and Debbie Macomber.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes I read it and the second one is good too.Debbie Mccomber has some of her books out where she has knitting in them too.With some patterns in the back.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Debbie Macomber has also released pattern books to accompany her Blossom Street books. If you go to her website; you will find them.


----------



## dbacom (Jul 19, 2011)

I have an iPad. It's great as there are aps to download from Kobo, Kindle, etc.


----------



## Daffodil (May 7, 2011)

I have a Kindle--one of my most favorite things in the entire world. I have people tell me that they would rather hold a book--they'd get over that very quickly! The BEST book I have read recently is "Unbroken" by Lauren Hillenbrand....not a knitting book but a true story of a WWII aircorpsman who is still alive. Amazing, inspiring, riveting. Another good book for dog lovers: "One Good Dog" by Susan Wilson.


----------



## NEWGRAM (Jun 19, 2011)

For those that love the Macomber "Blossom Street Series...free patterns are available for the things the knit club makes. I have made several of them.


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

I am reading "Friday Night Knitting Club" right now. Just started it last night. Have read several of the Debbie McComber books, and enjoyed them alot. I am lucky, my sister works in local library, and everytime a new one comes in, she gets it for me. But, I have started knitting and crocheting again, so my reading is slipping. I need the audio books so I can do both--read and knit at same time! Wonder if I could learn to crochet with my feet.......then I could do all 3 things I truly love.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I admit I have not read any of the "knitting" books yet. I am currently reading a sci-fi in paperback and an Agatha Christie "Miss Marple" on the iPad, (wouldln't have an ipad but DH won it in a raffle). My older daughter has a kindle, and so far my younger daughter prefers "real" books. Must read the knitting books soon, they sound great.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


Loved this book. Haven't read any of her other books yet.


----------



## saracastelli (Jun 22, 2011)

And Sally Goldbaum has a whole series of knitting novels based in a town in New England, she includes a recipe and a pattern in her books. You will love the people at her shop just like the ones at the A Good Yarn! My problem usually is whether to read or knit!


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

Love reading anything really on Pig Island Mo Hayden at the minute just started it


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

haven't read any of kate jacobs - just going on e.bay to see what i can find although i have a pile of about 15 books waiting to be read. i cannot think of life without books.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


I have a KOBO..both my husband and I have them. He takes a commuter train to work so the KOBO is better than a book. Once you use an e-reader (Kindle,kobo, etc) you will find it hard to go back to reading real books. I will have to look up some of these books.

June


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love my Kobo but I still love traditional books as well, but then as long as I have something to read I am happy. If I could just work out how to turn the page an dknit/crochet at the same time I would be in heaven...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a Nook and totally love it! I like being able to buy ebooks from anywhere plus I can still read my extensive ebook library from my Palm Pilot days.

Love Debbie Macomber! Have you seen her work? She's a very good knitter and even has her own line of yarn.


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

I recently read 'KNITTING' by Anne Bartlett. It was a nice read.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

A friend recommended "Casting Spells" by Barbara Breton. I haven't read it yet, but it's here waiting for me to take a break from knitting.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

The newest Maggie Sefton is just out; have it but haven't started it yet--had a couple of others in line before it. She always includes a recipe and a knitting pattern. One of the previous books had a Christmas cookie recipe that was wonderful.


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

jdh said:


> Yes, love to read. Now I have my Kindle. Anyone who reads and does not have a Kindle needs to investigate it on www.Amazon.com
> The best invention to come along for reading.
> 
> Judy


Amen to that! Best invention since sliced bread. I have a hard time putting it down. My husband asked me why I even bothered shutting it down since I was always going back to it every 5 minutes anyway. Hahaha...he's so funny. I actually do put it down for an hour or two...sometimes. :-D


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the Maggie Sefton books and will have to try the Kate Jacobs, always on the lookout for these type books- of course I read just about everything I can get my hands on! I keep my Nook handy and full of reads! But leaves less time for knitting!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning, so glad I opened this section. I am an avid reader, as is my daughter who speed reads. I take my time and get involved with the story and hate it when it ends. I miss everyone. Am I nuts, or should I "Get a Life"? After reading "A Good Yarn" and the rest of the series, my daughter opened her own Deli and I open my own Alterations Shop next door. I feel like we are living the story now. Our little downtown is owned by people like us who enjoy being of service while trying to make a living. I am going to the library today to get the rest of the series about Friday night. I have read one but I will start over. Have a great day, everyone. LOL Conniesews


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

I have just finished reading 2 books by Lisa Genova...Still Alice and Left Forgotten. Both books were hard to put down and very thought provoking. I would recommend them to avid readers.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry that title should read "Left Neglected" by Lisa Genova. You can tell it's past my bedtime LOL


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

I have read and enjoyed the Debbie Macomber series. I plan on looking up Kate Jacobs now. Love to read. Gives the hands a break between all the knitting and crocheting.


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

I love to read as well, however I belong to Audible Books and download them to my Ipod. That way I can listen to my story while I am knitting, cleaning house, walking the dog, etc. Love it. I also go to the book store, write down the titles of the books I would like to read and get the audible version at the library and play them on my cd player or in my car especially for the long ride to visit my daughters in NY and MD. 
I'll have to try some of the recommended books. Great suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

HI, I did'nt know Debbie Macomber had her own yarn. Where can I find out about this? On the web, maybe. I just love Debbie and her books expecially about knitting and Blossom St. Have the series and own my own Alterations Shop which has a corner for yarn sales. Not much yet but maybe it will catch on since Walmart is not selling yarn much anymore. Going to the library today to find some of the books posted. Yes, I still read real books. LOL Conniesews


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love to read, and love my Kindle. I like mysteries, and love Kay Hooper, Iris Johansen, Tami Hoag, and of course Kathy Reichs, the Bones lady!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Donnie, ny first laugh of the day. It is going to be a good day.
knitgalore
Alberta


donnie said:


> I am reading "Friday Night Knitting Club" right now. Just started it last night. Have read several of the Debbie McComber books, and enjoyed them alot. I am lucky, my sister works in local library, and everytime a new one comes in, she gets it for me. But, I have started knitting and crocheting again, so my reading is slipping. I need the audio books so I can do both--read and knit at same time! Wonder if I could learn to crochet with my feet.......then I could do all 3 things I truly love.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> a book id like to get to read i love books i am bookaholic as well as a knitaholic and a compaholic!!!


Okay you got me, what is a compaholic??

Linda


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I just did some exploring of knitting related novels and there are really quite a few. I just finished my current read and am going to start "The Black Sheep Knitting Mystery" series with book 1 "While my Pretty One Knits".


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

BellaNB, a compaholic is someone addicted to doing competitions!!


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

I have read the Debbie Macomber Blossom Street series and loved every minute of it. I particularly enjoy the patterns.


----------



## chim (Jul 4, 2011)

I've read all the Debbie Macomber books and am always waiting for her latest. Besides Sefton(knitting), Monica Ferris and Betty Hechtman write crocheting and needlecraft mysteries. It doesn't take much to be "hooked", does it? Now I have to get back to my knitting projects.


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

I have knit the season by kate jacobs and i just cannot finish it. However, i have made many knitted bookmarkers from the back of the book patterns. I might give it another try. too many different things were going on in the story for me.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a kindle and absolutely love it! I've been an avid reader ever since I was first able to read The Bobbsey Twins series as a kid. Then it was the Cherry Ames series and Nancy Drew, the Hardy Boys, Tom Swift, Jr. and then "Big People's Books".
I like some of the cosy-type books, but I often find that the author has made a big stretch to work in the craft with her story line.


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

Another good book is THE BEACH STREET KNITTING SOCIETY YARN CLUB.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

The Knitting Circle has been made into a movie starring Katherine Heigl - will be on HBO soon. It was a fabulous book. There is so much knitting fiction out there, it is hard to keep up. Some of the other authors are Sally Goldenbaum, Anne Canadeo, Terri Dulong and Rachel Herron. My favorite though, is still Maggie Sefton.


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

I am going to look these books up. thanks. i enjoy audio books while i knit. right now i'm listening to shogun and quilting. after a total hip replacement, i just cannot count stitches. I will get back to knitting. I know I will. Audio books are great to knit cook and clean by.On my kindle, I am reading Doc. It is wonderful - The story of Doc Holliday


----------



## katiethompson (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes I LOVE| to read - Maeve Binchey and anything historical Amanda Scott is very good with the Rome series, Conn Iggulden, Hilary Mantel... I could go on and on. Don't have a kindle as I just love to hold the books and it doesn't seem quite the same holding a kindle!!
Katie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a visual disability so reading books is very difficult for me, but the Friday Night Knitting Club was one of the very few books I have read in the past 2 yrs. Cried like a baby at the end. It was such a NYC book and I loved it. She really captured the flavor of the City.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

I just got "Friday Night Knitting Club". Have read the first couple of pages. 

Also like Debbie's books. Have'nt heard of Maggie Sefton.


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

I have it on reserve from the audio books on line that I borrow from. I put the books on my mp3 player then listen while I knit and when I go to the gym. I read on my Kindle as well. I have listened to books on the Kindle, but I like the narrators better on the audio books.


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I love my Kindle!!! I broke my hand over the 4th and have been reading a lot (since I can't knit or rug hook) I have started to read the Debbie Macomer books and have also read the Friday night knitting club ( I cried also)

Judy


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

I think I have the friday night knitting club on my ipod touch. i should really finish knit the season first.


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

Some other good books, at least I think so are:

Art of Racing in the Rain, Distant Hours, Forgotten Garden, The Help, The Brides House, Kitchen House, Sun Flower and the Secret Fan.
When I am not knitting I am reading.


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

Are you "The Yarn Harlot" that Dragondrummer referred to?
This my best laugh so far today and the day is young..


donnie said:


> I am reading "Friday Night Knitting Club" right now. Just started it last night. Have read several of the Debbie McComber books, and enjoyed them alot. I am lucky, my sister works in local library, and everytime a new one comes in, she gets it for me. But, I have started knitting and crocheting again, so my reading is slipping. I need the audio books so I can do both--read and knit at same time! Wonder if I could learn to crochet with my feet.......then I could do all 3 things I truly love.


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

Try "Knitting" by Anne Bartlett. It's not as popular as the series mentioned in this thread, but I really liked it.


----------



## StellaB (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone - I'm new here and it all started with Debbie Macomber knitting stories. I read "The Shop on Blossom Street", "A Good Yarn" and "Summer on Blossom Street" as well as some of her non-knitting books whilst in hospital recently. I got started on knitting again after about 50 years! I knitted the Cable Sampler Scarf from the pattern in the third book. Only mine is shorter - it would have been a mile long if I had stuck to the pattern! I started knitting hats and scarves for disadvantaged children which go into the Christmas Shoebox Appeal boxes, sent in their thousands to children in deprived countries in time for Christmas each year. I am also kitting squares to make a blanket and encouraging members of my fibromyalgia support group to contribute, being myself a believer that creative pursuits, including knitting are very therapeutic. I'm not really sure how I found this site, but I think it was when I was looking for knitting patterns. Can you upload photos here?


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

Sofie, you sound like me. I read a lot more than anyone else I know. I've only read about 25 books this year so far - but last i totalled a whopping 64 books, most likely will never match that number again - but what a good tume i had. loved the help and an inconvenient wife. reading Doc now along with listening to shogun. snow flower and the secret fan was very good. i liked it better than the shanghai girls.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> I think I might have Knit the Season, would anyone want it or should I donate it to library. I tried to sell a box full of books to the bookstore and only received $ 6, would have rather donated or given away--will no better next time!
> karenknit


I would be interested. How much do you want and what would the postage be?


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

i joined paperback swap.com and got rid of a lot of books that way. unfortunately, i also received a lot that way. check it out.


----------



## wuffwgn2 (Jul 19, 2011)

New to this forum, I read at least 4-5 books at a time. I read and listened to Debbie Macomber and also found Robyn Carr not a knitting but GREAT READ you get involved in the town and people. Got some new authors to pick out when done with the other books reading and start them. Thanks all


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


Thank you for suggesting this title and giving a review of it that doesn't give away the book but makes me want to read it.

I've read several of the Debbie Macomber books and enjoyed them. There's nothing terribly deep in them, but they are nice easy books to read with characters you can care about and no threats, bad language, gory scenes, or explicit sex..... a nice break from most of what's out there these days.

I definitely agree with Judy about the Kindle..... but you know what? I read more before I started reading KP!

Happy reading and knitting...
Virginia


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

This was one of my favorite books Felt like our Knitting community.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I too love to read when I get a chance which is usually only on week-ends. A good Yarn, by Debbie Macomber was her first book in the series i believe. It got me hooked again on knitting. Such good stories about friends and family, and real life. I will look up the new authors you all talked about.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

trasara said:


> Don't worry I sobbed! There are two sequels to the Friday night knittig club. I also love Maggie Seftons knitting murder mysteries and have just read Debbie Macombers the shop on blossom Street there are more in this series as well.


There are actually knitting pattern books based on this series. I taught a summer sock knitting class based on it. She uses the magic loop with two circular needles.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Love to read too, you have all given me more to look into. Have to say though, I love the feel of a book in my hands. That's just a personal think.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

This is for anyone, like me, with a laptop. I am a student in college and am always looking for a good deal. Amazon can get you hooked up with a Kindle PC for your computer. Since I carry my laptop most everywhere (I use wi-fi to connect to the net when not at home), I can order a book I want, see, or need, and have it downloaded to my Kindle PC in less than 3 minutes and it generally costs less than buying the book off the shelf. Also, there are hundreds of free books that are available for download (much like a Kindle). I like the idea of being able to use the same laptop to order and access a book I want or need for leisure or for school.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

sounds like some of us have the same problem. Reading or knitting! What choices we all make!!! At least they are all good choices.


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

I have read the Debbie Macomber series & Kate Jacobs - I loved both these series and I am now reading the Knitting Circle and I am loving it - thanks for the other authors - I am at the library at least twice a week - also knitting groups twice a week - I am loving retirement - happy knitting & reading - life is good


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


Betty Ann, I love to read but if I'm reading, I'm not knitting. Haven't figured out how to do both at the same time. Big dilema.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how you can share books on the kindle. I thought that when I bought it they said that you could?


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

I love the books and am grateful for the other book suggestions to look for


----------



## Burb (Jun 18, 2011)

If your library doesn't want them, another good place to donate books is to retirement centers or assistant living facilities.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Someone here recommended 'Drunk, Divorced and Covered in Cat Hair' which I just finished. It's very good and even has several patterns in the back of the book. True story of a woman who learned to knit (and got hooked on it) while going thru a divorce. Also, a very funny book is the Yarn Harlot. It's old so many of you may have read it - if not, you might want to. It's so funny. I would never have thought a book about yarn and knitting could be funny but I was wrong!


----------



## MMAB18 (Jun 21, 2011)

We read her book for my bookclub. On my own, I've read all of her books, which I enjoyed. One of our members contacted her and she called us during our club meeting. It was wonderful talking to her and asking her questions about why she wrote certain things in the book.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Am an avid reader and now own a Kindle!!! Will have to look into this author. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

flginny said:


> BettyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.
> ...


so very true about everything you said. Since KP and knitting I read even less. I try to read a little every night at bedtime but sometimes sleep takes over very fast.


----------



## Bagell1 (Jul 18, 2011)

loved that Friday Night very good and natural story could picture myself there suzanne


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I have read every one of Debbie Macomber's "Shop On Blossom Street" series. She is a wonderful writer. All her books are good.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I fall into the bookaholic category I think, I love to read mystery books, I'd say Sue Grafton and Iris Johanson are my the top of my list of favorite authors. My bf bought me a Katherine Neville book called The Eight, I got hooked, I bought the sequel, The Fire which I am reading now (he wants it when I'm done) 
My 16 yr old loves to read, her nose is always in a book. 
I haven't heard of the Friday Night Knitting Club, will check that out at the library and see if they have them. 
I'm sure you heard, Borders Books is closing :-( it's our local book store, it's so sad. We will have to drive about 20 miles for the nearest Barnes and Noble, sometimes that's just too far. 
Always looking for new authors, I'll have to write all your recommendations down and go hunting


----------



## dragonfairy (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been a bookworm since I was a child and I work in a library. It's kind of like being the fox in the hen house . Since learning to knit, I've discovered audio books and now I can do two favorite things at once. I'm also going to school, so my reward for getting all my homework done, is to "knit and listen". Keeps me motivated.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

jdh said:


> Yes, love to read. Now I have my Kindle. Anyone who reads and does not have a Kindle needs to investigate it on www.Amazon.com
> The best invention to come along for reading.
> 
> Judy


You've got that right! So many books to put on there. I carry around over 100 books at any given time - all in that tiny little thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Earlier today I did the important parts of packing for a weekend away.My knitting and my books- and I packed the Ann Canadeo I received as a June swap and a Debbie Macomber! And this was before reading this topic. Haven't bothered with the unimportant things like food and clothes- after all I still have a couple of days. And I have some knitting I need to finish first, but not sure I have time for it all, oh well late birthday presents for my daughter.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Has anyone figured out how you can share books on the kindle. I thought that when I bought it they said that you could?


You can ONLY share with the person(s) who have their accounts linked with you. DH & I are on 1 acct so if we read the same types of things (we don't) then we could share.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I read that book a few years ago. Very good I also cried. The are two more of them. I have not read the other two yet.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Do all ereaders use the same books or are the book downloads specific to the ereaders
> 
> Anyone know
> Aileen xx


Nook is Barnes & Noble books, Kindle is Amazon books.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Mom told me last night that Borders was closing. I am so sorry to hear that. I used to manage a book store in Charleston, SC. I prefer Barnes and Noble to their rival (BaM) because of the more quiet atmosphere. I also found that BnN carries a better selection of rural/local authors. I'm writing a recipe book and when it's completed, I hope to get it into BnN as a local author. Give that Kindle PC a try. I love it! It was a free download, Amazon customer service immediately connected me with a Kindle rep who walked me through every step including how to order my first book and how to find all the free books. I carry my laptop with me everywhere and I can order a book and download it immediately. I love it!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I also love to read. I do have the Knitting Club book on my list to read. My daughter laughs at me because I have a spread sheet that I keep up of all the books that I have. When I'm done reading the book I highlight in a different color. I told her this way I know what books I have so that I don't double up. I belong to 3 book clubs and also go to Barns and Noble and look at their books that are under $10.00. I have the NOOK color and I love it! My husband just got the Kindle and he really enjoys his. I also have read all of Debbie McCombers books. I love her stories whether it's a knitting story or any other book that she has written. Her Christmas stories are also very good. The only problem I have is that I have all these hard cover books and don't know what to do with them. Sometimes I give them to my daughter in law who also loves to read! Sometimes I don't know if I should knit or read! Oh the decisions we have to make in life! :-D


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I carry a list of books and authors in my bag as I forget what I want to read. Has anyone read "The friendship bread" yet?


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe the books could be donated to a local public library, Hospice, or orphanage. Maybe to a hospital where families could benefit from reading a different material. Just some ideas. Or maybe Habitat for Humanity?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning, so glad I opened this section. I am an avid reader, as is my daughter who speed reads. I take my time and get involved with the story and hate it when it ends. I miss everyone. Am I nuts, or should I "Get a Life"? After reading "A Good Yarn" and the rest of the series, my daughter opened her own Deli and I open my own Alterations Shop next door. I feel like we are living the story now. Our little downtown is owned by people like us who enjoy being of service while trying to make a living. I am going to the library today to get the rest of the series about Friday night. I have read one but I will start over. Have a great day, everyone. LOL Conniesews


Oh, that sounds like a fun life.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dory said:


> I also love to read. I do have the Knitting Club book on my list to read. My daughter laughs at me because I have a spread sheet that I keep up of all the books that I have. When I'm done reading the book I highlight in a different color. I told her this way I know what books I have so that I don't double up. I belong to 3 book clubs and also go to Barns and Noble and look at their books that are under $10.00. I have the NOOK color and I love it! My husband just got the Kindle and he really enjoys his. I also have read all of Debbie McCombers books. I love her stories whether it's a knitting story or any other book that she has written. Her Christmas stories are also very good. The only problem I have is that I have all these hard cover books and don't know what to do with them. Sometimes I give them to my daughter in law who also loves to read! Sometimes I don't know if I should knit or read! Oh the decisions we have to make in life! :-D


Sounds like a great idea b/c sometimes I get an audiobook from library only find out when I start listening that I've already listened to it.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

pdstuart said:


> Mom told me last night that Borders was closing. I am so sorry to hear that. I used to manage a book store in Charleston, SC. I prefer Barnes and Noble to their rival (BaM) because of the more quiet atmosphere. I also found that BnN carries a better selection of rural/local authors. I'm writing a recipe book and when it's completed, I hope to get it into BnN as a local author. Give that Kindle PC a try. I love it! It was a free download, Amazon customer service immediately connected me with a Kindle rep who walked me through every step including how to order my first book and how to find all the free books. I carry my laptop with me everywhere and I can order a book and download it immediately. I love it!
> (quote)
> 
> As far as I know not all the Borders are closing. Just some of them.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

The Friday Night Books are they like a series or is it a different story per book. If a series what is the name of the first one so I can narrow down my search lol


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

StellaB said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new here and it all started with Debbie Macomber knitting stories. I read "The Shop on Blossom Street", "A Good Yarn" and "Summer on Blossom Street" as well as some of her non-knitting books whilst in hospital recently. I got started on knitting again after about 50 years! I knitted the Cable Sampler Scarf from the pattern in the third book. Only mine is shorter - it would have been a mile long if I had stuck to the pattern! I started knitting hats and scarves for disadvantaged children which go into the Christmas Shoebox Appeal boxes, sent in their thousands to children in deprived countries in time for Christmas each year. I am also kitting squares to make a blanket and encouraging members of my fibromyalgia support group to contribute, being myself a believer that creative pursuits, including knitting are very therapeutic. I'm not really sure how I found this site, but I think it was when I was looking for knitting patterns. Can you upload photos here?


Oh, yes. Try the pictures section. Or if it fits your topic guess you could put pics on this part.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

As far as I know not all the Borders are closing. Just some of them.[/quote]

They were going to keep some open, but they couldn't find a buyer for the last 399 stores, they will start liquidating the stores friday .... it was on the internet and just this minute they said it on the news


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I have read all the Blossom Street series to date and and just finnished the 3rd Friday night knitting club. I loved them both. Now will have to try the murder mystery series. Never heard of them but will follow up. I download from Library to my MP3 player and listen and knit. Read other series of Debbie Macomber and just love them, particularly the Cedar Cove Series.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi I would love the Knit the Season.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have a visual disability so reading books is very difficult for me, but the Friday Night Knitting Club was one of the very few books I have read in the past 2 yrs. Cried like a baby at the end. It was such a NYC book and I loved it. She really captured the flavor of the City.


Try audiobooks. I love them.


----------



## JeannieF (May 26, 2011)

Daffodil said:


> I have a Kindle--one of my most favorite things in the entire world. I have people tell me that they would rather hold a book--they'd get over that very quickly! The BEST book I have read recently is "Unbroken" by Lauren Hillenbrand....not a knitting book but a true story of a WWII aircorpsman who is still alive. Amazing, inspiring, riveting. Another good book for dog lovers: "One Good Dog" by Susan Wilson.


Daffodil - if you liked "Unbroken" you might like "The Long Walk: The True Story of a Trek to Freedom" by Slavomir Rawicz. It is one of the MOST unforgettable books I have ever read. (And I read hundreds of books a year on average.) There is a movie, I see, based on the book, but I haven't seen it if it's out yet.

I loan this book to people and they fuss at me about how they couldn't sleep till they finished the book -they couldn't put it down. I recommend you don't start it till the weekend so you can stay up and finish it.

I love Maggie Sefton, Kate Jacobs, Stephanie Pearl-McPhee, the Yarn Harlot of book and blog fame, and Laurie Perry- "...Cat Hair." 
I really need more books on tape or audio of some kind so I can knit and listen.
I love books on tape in the car - the only way to drive long distance and stay awake for me. ;-)


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

So glad you started this thread. I have so many new ideas for books & audiobooks.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

scotslass said:


> The Friday Night Books are they like a series or is it a different story per book. If a series what is the name of the first one so I can narrow down my search lol


The Friday Night Knitting Club is the first one. Second one is Knit Two and the third and last one is Knit the Season. It would be best to read them in that order.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the books & authors -- I remember now that I have read a couple of the knitting series books, but couldn't remember titles or authors -- have to try that writing down thing, I guess!

Also have to download some audiobooks so I can knit & "read" at the same time -- probably better than listening to tv. 

I have an IPad and a kindle. Wasn't sure about the kindle because I, too, love the feel of a real book. However, it is a lot lighter than many books, the pages don't flop, you don't lose your place, etc. I got hooked after using my sister's kindle. My books get downloaded to both the iPad and the kindle, as it is the same account, but I do find the kindle much easier to read -- the iPad is the same as a computer screen and is hard on my eyes (I do manage to get through KP, though, LOL). The Kindle is much more like reading paper, plus you can adjust the font to make it larger if necessary. The downside to the K is that it is not backlit, but you can buy a kindle case with a book light in it.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

My husband bought me a Kindle (love it!) for my birthday last November and I read it whenever I'm away from home (and not the one driving). At home, I listen to Audible books on my laptop while I knit. There is very little on TV that can compare with a good book, plus it's easier to knit while listening rather than trying to watch both the book (or TV) and the needles at the same time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


w you need to read her sequel Knit Two. I'm about half way through it. Also well written.


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

I love mysteries too. John Sanford has a great set of stories-uses the same detective in each one. It's good to start with his first one so you can get the guy's life history. Can't remember the first one of course, but his titles include the word Prey in most of them-Night Prey I know is one. He also has a few spin-offs using some of the characters in the Prey books.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

I have read The friday night knitting club and really enjoyed it.I love to read.I have an Ipad and download a lot of books.It is so much easier than carrying around a book,but I have to say that sometimes I do miss the feel of a book in my hands.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay ladies, I read the first five pages of this post with a pencil in hand. I'll save the rest of the post for later followup. Now I'm going to Amazon to get a couple of your recommendations and add LOTS of others to my Kindle Wish List. Thanks for your input!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Night Books are they like a series or is it a different story per book. If a series what is the name of the first one so I can narrow down my search lol
> ...


Thanks, I wish I could go now to look for them lol


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers is a real page turner too. It is a biblical story brought more into somewhat modern times. Hard to put down!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

We give all of our books, once read, to the local library. They put the hard backs on the shelf and sell the paperbacks. Also give them our aluminum cans that they sell to buy books for the children's section.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> A friend recommended "Casting Spells" by Barbara Breton. I haven't read it yet, but it's here waiting for me to take a break from knitting.


I read that and enjoyed it. Just a note about ebooks. I began using one and developed trigger thumb, hurts when I knit now. it' the holding it with the hand spread for long periods with me. Have to use a holder. plus I think I've discovered that NOOK color is hard to read in the sun. just thoughts if you're going to run out for one.


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Think I will invest in a Kindle or Kobo or whatever, must check some out!!


There are audio books available through public libraries for free. However, they cannot be used on a Kindle (so far) so do some research before purchasing. I have a Sony and there are an explosion of ereaders available.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

two more to add to the lists, especially you UK girls. The Beach Street Knitting Society and Yarn Club and Needles and Pearls by Gil McNeil set in England and really good stories. love the UK slang used sometimes. and if you want an author who is just fun look up Jennifer Cruise, she's from Columbus OH and has written 14 or so books, I ran thru everyone in about 2 months. most good chic lit some with paranormal people in them and magic. Happy Summer reading, all


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I am a huge bookworm , very interested in the learning books right now to step up my game in the needlecrafts lol . but i love to read just about anything , except the romances .. dont care for those too much , they bore me


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I am a high school English teacher, so reading is part of my daily life. In addition, I love to knit. Sometimes, to combine the two I listen to the book on audio and knit while I am listening. If it's a book for pleasure then I am doubling it!
If it's for a class where I am taking notes and marking it up, then the knitting has to wait. But I keep my notebook close by because while I ponder and knit, I often come up with some great teaching ideas!
I also knit while watching movies, especially the ones I plan to incorporate into a unit.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I fit in all three catagories. I think we are that type of person as knitters.
Kitty Jo


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I rarely read romances, either. They're just too predictable and many are a bit too graphic for my taste. I much prefer a story with an actual plot and an ending that you don't see coming from the second page on. I admit, too, that I'm a huge fan of fantasy, paranormal and the like, but not the hard-core science fiction.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

This was a fabulous book. I am always on the lookout for books with knitting in them and this was a lovely one. Has anyone got Weekend Knitting by Melody Griffiths? Its a book of patterns and nice things to do with knitting, etc (how about leave some yarn and some needles in your spare room and let your guests add to whatever is on the needles already started???). It also mentions a few books with knitting in them as part of the story.
Happy knitting everybody.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, I have read it and agree that the last was very tearful. The author has another book out about this knitting club, but I have not read it. I wish I could find a way to knit and read a book at the same time and I do not want to do an audio book. I have other knitting books by other authors. Can't wait to get to them. Monica Ferris, Maggie Sefton, etc. Happy readding.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Still Alice is a wonderful story and meaningful to me as my 92 yr. old mom has Alzheimers. I highly recommend it as well.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a retired high school lit teacher and did get to combine all my loves in school - trying to figure out why I retired! I taught at a school for kids with learning disabilities ADHD and all sorts of other maladjustments. I did manage to teach some of the kids how to read and enjoy it and I also managed to teach some of them to knit! It is great exercise for the brain and also for eye/hand coordination which is also a terrific exercise for the brain. The only difference now is that I am able to read "adult" books as opposed to "young adult" reading.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes - I am a mystery-addict, along with being a knitoholic and newsjunkie!
Thanks for pointing out some new authors - I am always on the lookout for new reads.
I love the Nancy Atherton cozies, which are easy to read while knitting or Jo Bannister is also a favorite of mine.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love to read; I am going to attempt the audio books so that I can knit. just wondering if I can follow a pattern at the same time??? I've read all the Friday nite club series will get the seris of Debbie Macomber thanks for the tip. enjoy your day by stitching most of it!


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

I love to read! I haven't read any of the knitting books though ... are they good?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i too love to read sometimes i cant put the book down its like, just one more row but one more chapter!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


I read Friday Night ... a while ago. Had only the last few chapters to read so I thought I would read them while I was on Jury Duty - waiting to be selected for a panel. This was not a good idea. I sat there choking back sobs. (((ggg As people tried to comfort me, all I could do was point to the book! Next day, several people showed up with the book. (((ggg


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

If you taught someone to knit and read with learning disabilities like that, girl...my hat is off to you!! I thought I was doing a good deed by volunteering with Hospice, lol.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Last library sale, I scored BIG!!! I got A Slender Thread by Katharine Davis; Patterns in the Sand by Sally Goldenbaum; Fleece Navidad and Skein of the Crime both by Maggie Selfton; Stitch Me Deadly by Amanda Lee; The Beach Street Knitting Society and Yarn Club by Gil McNeil; Knit in Comfort by Isabel Sharpe; Knit Lit the thrid edited by Linda Roghaar & Molly Wolf (no I have not read Knit the first or second). I HAVE NOT READ ANY OF THESE BOOKS as I am just finishing up Evanovich book and cannot put it down - besides trying to finish a Christmas present. Yes, I do Christmas very very very early. (The day after Christmas to be exact!) Happy reading!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I love to get books on DVD from my local library to listen to while I knit..
Love any Janet Oaks, Danielle Steele and Debbie Macomber to mention just a few...

Camilla


----------



## starseeker (May 17, 2011)

I'll have to give these books a try. I had never heard of knitting club books. I read all the time - love my books! I haven't tried a kindle though, I am not ready to give up printed books that you hold in your hand. I don't see me changing to kindles or similar type things any time soon 
:thumbup:


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

jdh said:


> Who makes the Kobo? It's similar to a Kindle, I had never heard of it, so I looked at a picture on line.
> Judy


I bought a Kobo for my granddaughter last year. It is related to the Borders bookstores and comes with (I think) one hundred classics preloaded.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

What a lovely hat! Where can I find the pattern, please?!Thank you!!!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a Kindle--two actually. I gave the first one to my husband and bought a second for myself. All the books can be downloaded to either-or both-Kindles. It was a matter of survival for us--we were literally drowning in books (and yarn!) and I'm too impatient to put my name on the waiting list at the library for new releases.

Highly recommended book for folks like us-- At Knits End: Meditations for Women Who Knit Too Much by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee. My non-knitting son-in-law laughed so hard flipping through a few pages that I gave him my copy to read on the flight back to California and bought another one for myself. This one I own as a print book. I still buy some things in print format--especially recipe books, crafts, etc.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I've read that book too and her sequels. They are very good. I like Debbie Macomber books too. I have a Sony e-reader for my books--don't have to carry a book anymore.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I had to stop reading for a couple of weeks. Now you need to get the next book following the group. Can't remember the exact name , something like knit 2.
laurelk in S.CA


----------



## Pamelamari (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes I too love to read, my favourite book over the last couple of years is Mr.Pip by Lloyd Jones, I just bought his newest book, "Hand me Down World", not enjoying it as much as beloved Mr. Pip...Did you read The Help, enjoyed that one too......Have a great and wonderful day....


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Now here is something exciting! I just picked up a pamphlet at our small-town library for a service called "Overdrive", which allows you to download library books (as a borrowed book) on your e-reader (but not Kindle, I think ). It says you can even burn them to a CD, which indeed would be helpful if you can't finish the book before its due date. I can't tell if it is just a service offered by our library or if it is available to all libraries. Check it out!


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are some authors of mystery knits:
Canadeo
Pattilo, Beth
Hood, Ann
Krueger, Mary
Ferris, Monica
Goldenbaum, Sally
Riggs, Cynthia Touch Me Not
One summer I decided to read every fiction knitting book I could get my hands on. Some of these authors have series and some just have individual books about knitting.


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Now here is something exciting! I just picked up a pamphlet at our small-town library for a service called "Overdrive", which allows you to download library books (as a borrowed book) on your e-reader (but not Kindle, I think ). It says you can even burn them to a CD, which indeed would be helpful if you can't finish the book before its due date. I can't tell if it is just a service offered by our library or if it is available to all libraries. Check it out!


Many public libraries subscribe to this service and I've found that they don't expire from your MP3 player. Kindle only allows you to download their books.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

msusanc, whereabouts do you live as this could be a factor in this service.

Aileen xx


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I tried a couple of books from a knitting book club, but they were so similar to each other that I couldn't finish the second one. 

If a person wants to find some really good books, mostly literary romance, which is to say there is some romance in the book, but no smut, which I appreciate, should go to www.lkhunsaker.com

I discovered her books a couple years ago, and they have more rounded out characters, so you get to know the people in the story, and care about them, but there is not so much detail in the story that you lose interest or get sidetracked from the story line.

You can order directly from her, and I like that idea, too, so the author is paid for her work instead of some big publishing company who keeps most of the money for the author's work. 

They are books I cannot put down, so I can heartily recommend them to anyone who likes to read.


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

I too am a readaholic, it's always a fight as to whether I'll read or knit. Was glad to see the good books recommended, have read some but not all. Glad to see all you readers out there. Always glad to have good books recommended.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I would love to have the book if you want to give it away. Thanks in advance


----------



## rooney48 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are the books you buy for kindle less expensive than a hardcover book :?:


----------



## suredoluvtoknit (Feb 7, 2011)

I read this also and enjoyed it very much. Was wondering if there was a 2nd book. Worth reading


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Reader here. Loved the books mentioned. Books are a must for me, guess knitting and crocheting come second. Early morning is my quiet hour, coffee, book and quiet time.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I am right there with you. I love my audiobook. I also like the books by Fern Michaels called the sister hood series. They are about a group of women just like us that get together to right wrongs some one has done to one another. I love you people. Certainly been a blessing to me.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> msusanc, whereabouts do you live as this could be a factor in this service.
> 
> Aileen xx


I live in WI, about 30 miles north of Milwaukee. I just googled overdrive and there is overdrive.com that your library can join. It also appears from the google listings that it is available for kindle as well. Ours is a consortium of small libraries as we are in a fairly rural area.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> msusanc, whereabouts do you live as this could be a factor in this service.
> 
> Aileen xx


I live in WI, about 30 miles north of Milwaukee. I just googled overdrive and there is overdrive.com that your library can join. It also appears from the google listings that it is available for kindle as well. Ours is a consortium of small libraries as we are in a fairly rural area.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I so much love to read. I guess I'm the same. A kintaholic and a readaholic. In 8 days I read 4 books. Thanks for all the Knitting authors; I will check them out today. I'm so into James Patterson and Sandra Brown. I own a Pandigital and can listen to music,email, watch movies, facebook etc. I also can order from any site that sell e-books. The Kindle you can only order from Amazon


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I have a Pandigital; I can shop all sites for e-books but most of the time they are the same price if they are new releases. The best thing is you don't have books to and to all of knitting stuff. I find a lot of sales. The Kindle you can only shop amazon and they are high


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I have just read Sally Goldenbaum's "Death by Cashmere" now starting her "Patterns in the Sand" certainly not Agatha Christie


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I love James Patterson his books are so interesting and unique


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

Another really good book is, "The Yarn Harlot" by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee................... Lynn


----------



## ge8 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have read her books also and loved them. I just found a new series The Seaside Knitters Mysteries by Sally Goldenbaum and so far I am enjoying it. The knitters can help solve mysteries as they get together to knit, what more could you ask for


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

joy ann said:


> Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers is a real page turner too. It is a biblical story brought more into somewhat modern times. Hard to put down!


It's a classic!!!


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

I have read the Knitting Club books too, and loved them all! There is also a quilting club series of books (Elm Creek Quilts) by Jennifer Chiaverini. There are about a dozen books and she has a new one coming out soon. This is a WONDERFUL series...i have enjoyed all of them so much!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> I tried a couple of books from a knitting book club, but they were so similar to each other that I couldn't finish the second one.
> 
> If a person wants to find some really good books, mostly literary romance, which is to say there is some romance in the book, but no smut, which I appreciate, should go to www.lkhunsaker.com
> 
> ...


These are paperback books, by the way.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you ever heard of www.bookmooch.com? It is a free site where you can list your books you want to give and also request books you want to read. The only cost is when you mail to a requester (media mail makes it cheap). I have been a member for a couple of years and have been able to acquire 315 books for free and have given a like amount to others. Try it it's fun and a great way to recycle books that you can't sell. I usually stay away from hardbound as they make your postage more expensive when sending out!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

What will happen to all our libraries when everyone has a kindle. I guess I'm old-fashioned. I like the feel of the pages and the book cover's artwork. I can understand the popularity of them but they just aren't for me.



jdh said:


> Yes, love to read. Now I have my Kindle. Anyone who reads and does not have a Kindle needs to investigate it on www.Amazon.com
> The best invention to come along for reading.
> 
> Judy


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Reading and knitting must go hand in hand. I read for about 30 minutes in bed each night. When I first thought about retiring my son said I should get a hobby....I was dumbfounded and replied that I knit and read. He said he meant a hobby that didn't include the couch!!!! I also enjoy cooking and especially baking. I am an incurable recipe collector.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the warning about crying. I steer away from tear-jerkers, whether books or movies. I think they need warnings like 2 or 3 or 4 hanky movies.



BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2011)

What a great group you all are!! I love knitting {still in beginning stage }butI love to read too. Love mysteries-making a list of the knitting books you all have suggested and I'm hitting the library as soon as I type this!! I also rent DVD;s of all Agatha Christie's movies. Have never tried the audio tapes-can I knit and listen to a mystery at the same time? Let you know about that one! Ha ha.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW, we must be twins! I do the same thing - read in bed before going to sleep. Never gave me nightmares, just puts me to sleep. And I am retired. And I love to knit and read, and I love my couch. Men just don't understand, do they?


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I just completed downloads for most of the authors that was recommended. I got free samples to see if I like them. So I've got a lot of reading got do. Thanks a lot gurls


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Barbara SD ,trust me you get the same feel. You still have to turn pages, and you have the same covers. You just don't have heavy books to carry around. It's GREAT!!!!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Well my eyes are out like organ stops and hand ackes with writing every book down.... Cheers all . I do like the idea of audio books being able to do 2 things at once.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

judyr said:


> WOW, we must be twins! I do the same thing - read in bed before going to sleep. Never gave me nightmares, just puts me to sleep. And I am retired. And I love to knit and read, and I love my couch. Men just don't understand, do they?


No. men don't understand but he often compliments me on my creations!! I see you live in Indiana. My daughter lives in Indianapolis. Ever been to Mass Ave. Knit shoppe? A huge wonderful place.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Where do all you lovely people find the time to do all the multi things you do? My knitting crocheting and Memory Albums take up all my time with none to spare with mom sons and neighbors stopping in. No time left for even going through my magazines which are piling up!!!


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention I also make all my own greeting cards.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Marie Bostwick has 3 great books about us sews, stitchers. I'm rereading the first 2 and will add on the 3rd.It's a Cobbled Court Series with titles: A Single Thread, A Thread of Truth and A Thread So Thin. They take place in New England and are great character studies. I recommend them. I always have a book going.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Several months ago I discovered my public library had books-on-tape. I was ecstatic. Would go in every couple of weeks, check out a couple of tapes and return them. About a month ago I went in to get some more books-on-tape and the library had gotten rid of all of them. I'm talking about a lot! A whole wall of tapes gone. My car doesn't have a CD player so you can imagine how devastated I was. Now I guess I'm going to have to break down and buy a CD player for my 13 year old car?



pfallon44 said:


> I love to read as well, however I belong to Audible Books and download them to my Ipod. That way I can listen to my story while I am knitting, cleaning house, walking the dog, etc. Love it. I also go to the book store, write down the titles of the books I would like to read and get the audible version at the library and play them on my cd player or in my car especially for the long ride to visit my daughters in NY and MD.
> I'll have to try some of the recommended books. Great suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Marie Bostwick has 3 great books for us sewers and stitchers. I'm rereading the first 2 and will add on the 3rd.It's a Cobbled Court Series with titles: A Single Thread, A Thread of Truth and A Thread So Thin. They take place in New England and are great character studies. I recommend them. I always have a book going.


----------



## CADeVore (Jul 16, 2011)

I love to read and I love my Kindle. Amazon.com has a wonderful Crochet book to download to your Kindle. I haven't looked at what they might have for knitters.


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

About a Kindle, or other of the reading gadgets......I tried a friends Kindle, and another person's Nook reader. They are NOT for me, I just have to have the feel of a real book in my hand, real paper feel, real pages to turn, etc. These gadgets don't cut it for me! I've been reading since I was a toddler, I'm addicted to books (along with yarns, knitting, crocheting, sewing,embroidery, etc).

"When I get a little money, I buy BOOKS; if any is left, I buy food and clothes."
**Desiderius Erasmus 1466-1536


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

You might want to try "Spinning Forward" by Terri Dulong. A good read.
Incidentally, I have the Nook Color by Barnes & Noble. I like the fact that it's backlit so I don't need a reading light (I mostly read in bed), but it's a bit on the heavy side. The electronic readers are great for travel as you can take any number of books with you in the one item.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

I've read all of these books. I am an avid reader, and I tried selling the books on ebay, but the shipping and handling you need to charge made it crazy for buyers. I too donate my books to the library. They are thrilled, because now, with all the budget cuts, they aren't at liberty to buy many titles at a time, so they love when I come in, bearing cartons.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a avid reader at my house. She love to read. As a small child she was taught to speed read. When we go on vacation half of what she took was books. She has a nook and now a I phone and her load is a lot lighter. I have Bible on my phone and Kindle and will agree there no great comfort then to hold my old Bible and read. By the way that was why my Kindle was given to me, I carried my Bible thru Rome. They think they lighten my load.


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

I love my Nook for that reason, that I can carry tons of books on vacation in one little package. It leaves more room for my knitting projects! I can read in the car on straight roads, but when we hit the mountains or curvy roads, I switch to knitting- reading makes me sick!


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

doshabeard said:


> I have read the Debbie Macomber Blossom Street series and loved every minute of it. I particularly enjoy the patterns.


 Should these Blossom St books be read in a specific order, please?


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

As of yesterday, it was announced that all the Borders Books are closing. The sell out deal fell through due to the eReaders being so popular. I intend to start going by once a week to look for sales


----------



## barbaralear (Feb 9, 2011)

Having attempted a simple headband twice and turned both of them into moebius (sp?) circles I have given up knitting for the time being and read three books and made a top for a grand daughter this past weekend. Hope the knitting curse leaves me soon, I have a sweater to finish.
bl


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks ladies for all the authors names and book titles. I am adding them to my reading list. I too keep a list by author of books I want to read and have read - so far, I have 4 legal pads full and not as much time. Between knitting, quilting and KP it is hard to get the cooking and cleaning done, let alone the yard work.


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

i love reading and knitting.i tried garedening ,i hate weeding and have trouble growing vegatables.but love flowers


----------



## ariefb (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a Nook.... it is just wonderful......


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Davidann said:


> Have you ever heard of www.bookmooch.com? It is a free site where you can list your books you want to give and also request books you want to read. The only cost is when you mail to a requester (media mail makes it cheap). I have been a member for a couple of years and have been able to acquire 315 books for free and have given a like amount to others. Try it it's fun and a great way to recycle books that you can't sell. I usually stay away from hardbound as they make your postage more expensive when sending out!


 If anyone in the U.K. is interested in this idea, try readitswapit.co.uk

I've been using it for some time now and think it's great.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a voracious reader and have read the Maggie Sefton, Debbie Macomber, Janet Evanovich and other series. One of my favorite authors is Celia Rivenbark - she's hilarious! I love mysteries and especially anything having to do with knitting and free knitting or cooking receipes - what a great twist!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

We have a kindle and it was great for my son when he went to his national guard drill in the middle of nowhere . He was able to have just one reading-device which held a boat-load of books and kept him entertained. These devices are awesome for travel. I agree I still love the smell and feel of books!


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

I just checked my Kindle, and I have 27 books in my "knitting" fiction collection. Some of the names ya'll put down are new to me however. I will be looking some up when I get off here! We buy and read so much that we have a regular budget item on the household budget for books, and one for yarn, etc. That way I can read and knit with a clear conscience.

Kindle books are between half as expensive as regular books and free, and I have about 450 books on mine currently. I am a cheapskate, so many of those books were free.

My husband and I each have one, and we can share books between the two. He reads on his lunch hour. We go to the library every other Sat. and check out regular books, too. We are so addicted.....


----------



## gwanny (Jul 19, 2011)

i have been reading sally goldenbaums series the seaside knitters mysteries she has several and now i have several by stephanie pearl-mcphee


----------



## rtricola (Feb 11, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


I have the book but just haven't gotten around to reading it yet. Guess I should "up it" on my list of things to read. Thanks for the review.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a thought for anyone thinking of getting a e book reader, Kindles are not able to download books from the library but Nooks are. There aare others too,but if this is something you might do investigate. Kathy


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wasn't Julia Roberts supposed to star in the movie version? Did that movie ever get made? Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

BettyJC said:


> BettyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.
> ...


That's where audio books come in. Such a wonderful thing for us knitters.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

jdh said:


> Yes, love to read. Now I have my Kindle. Anyone who reads and does not have a Kindle needs to investigate it on www.Amazon.com
> The best invention to come along for reading.
> 
> Judy


Me too! I love my Kindle. It's great to travel with..no need to carry heavy books...best invention since sliced bread....lolol


----------



## JaneK (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm new and I've read two of the Friday Night Knitting books. There are others that I've read too, The Seaside Knitters Mysteries by Sally Goldenbaum. There's a lovely scarf pattern at the back of the first book. I think the first book is called Death by Cashmire. There are a lot of murders in their little seaside town but the books are fun and easy to read.

I have a Nook, the Barnes and Noble ereader and I love it.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

Actually, my local library has said that we will be able to borrow books on our Kindles soon. I am waiting for instructions, but very excited at the prospect!


----------



## O.O. (May 16, 2011)

Yes I read a lot. I have the read the books you are talking about. I enjoyed them a lot.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


I have a Kindle so will see if these books are available for it. Thanks for the info. Having a hard time deciding whether to read or knit. Ha,ha


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> haven't read any of kate jacobs - just going on e.bay to see what i can find although i have a pile of about 15 books waiting to be read. i cannot think of life without books.


I'm clearly in the minority, but I greatly disliked Friday night knitting club and decided I do not want to read anything else by her.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

No, I have not been to Mass Ave shop. I live in Otterbein, NW of Lafayette. Most of my yarn I get from Smiley's Yarn on the internet. They have great bargains. I have a stash of Lion Brand Wool Ease from when skeins were bigger and Walmart was going to a bigger store and selling out all their inventory. I will have to go down there to Mass Ave sometime.


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I love to read, and love my Kindle. I like mysteries, and love Kay Hooper, Iris Johansen, Tami Hoag, and of course Kathy Reichs, the Bones lady!


If you like them, you should read the Linda Fairstein books about a woman PA in NY--very good; also Patricia Cornwell's first 6 in the series about coroner Scarpetta are good and scary, but the last few books are not as good. Also, if you like Kay Hooper, you might like Mariah Stewart and Catherine Coulter


----------



## handmade4angels (Jul 14, 2011)

:roll: thank you so much for telling us about a good book will buy it tomorrow if any one has titles of good and i mean good books please let me know read about 6 books a month :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I read she is supposed to star in the movie. Don't think they have started making it yet.


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Kindle. Did you know that using an earbug Kindle will 'read' to you? Works great while driving.


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

katiethompson said:


> Yes I LOVE| to read - Maeve Binchey and anything historical Amanda Scott is very good with the Rome series, Conn Iggulden, Hilary Mantel... I could go on and on. Don't have a kindle as I just love to hold the books and it doesn't seem quite the same holding a kindle!!
> Katie


Me too Katie. Anne River-Siddons is a favorite also, and of course Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

I, too, am a readaholic and compaholic, so I read paper books at night while I watch TV with my husband and knit projects that don't need a lot of attention, and I listen to books on my computer while I knit the more complicated patterns. Who says I can't multi-task?


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Nanabee26 said:


> I have a Kindle. Did you know that using an earbug Kindle will 'read' to you? Works great while driving.


I can't believe I didn't know this. Will it 'read' all the Kindle books to you? I'm going to have to check this out. Some days my eyes just can't take reading one more word.


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> Yes - I am a mystery-addict, along with being a knitoholic and newsjunkie!
> Thanks for pointing out some new authors - I am always on the lookout for new reads.
> I love the Nancy Atherton cozies, which are easy to read while knitting or Jo Bannister is also a favorite of mine.


If you love cozies, here's a site that lists all the authors that you would like to read.

http://cozy-mystery.com/


----------



## Amey (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopefully I'm posting this correctly. I'm responding to any readers in the group. Two comments: (1) thanks for the new writers..especially the mystery/knitting Maggie Seftons. I've read romance/mystery for 3 decades.  (2)I love my Kobo. Where can you carry around 40 books in less than a pound. Anyone worried about it being complicated?...it's easier to use than my cell phone. Going to buy my 63 year old sister one for her birthday.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Add me to that list!!


----------



## Amey (Jul 16, 2011)

You do know you can adjust the font size...I get about 10 lines of text per screen. I haven't investigated the reading part. Do you have to buy audio only?


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

My Kindle (3G, latest generation) has the reading feature built in. Not all books are equipped with the feature, but I haven't run into any huge problem.

However, if you are alone in your bedroom, and your DH hears a man's voice, expect some questions......lol It happened to me, and he walked in on me. Fixing my hair. He was surprised.... lol


----------



## O.O. (May 16, 2011)

nisei said:


> Mystikerin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - I am a mystery-addict, along with being a knitoholic and newsjunkie!
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> What will happen to all our libraries when everyone has a kindle. I guess I'm old-fashioned. I like the feel of the pages and the book cover's artwork. I can understand the popularity of them but they just aren't for me.
> 
> Judy


[/quote]

I'm with you. I like books. I like their feel. I like being able to browse. They develop a life of their own. Technology will never do that. You don't curl up with a computer--or a kindle. And visually I them a nightmare. Despite my visual disability, I like to read and read a lot--just not whole books. I love short pieces and love to red about cultural history. I am sure there are pieces on knitting history available. Knitting Daily did a couple of short essays on knitting history that were fun.


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

KrazyKatLadee said:


> About a Kindle, or other of the reading gadgets......I tried a friends Kindle, and another person's Nook reader. They are NOT for me, I just have to have the feel of a real book in my hand, real paper feel, real pages to turn, etc. These gadgets don't cut it for me! I've been reading since I was a toddler, I'm addicted to books (along with yarns, knitting, crocheting, sewing,embroidery, etc).
> 
> "When I get a little money, I buy BOOKS; if any is left, I buy food and clothes."
> **Desiderius Erasmus 1466-1536


I feel the same way! I guess you could say I'm old fashioned, but oh well. I just cannot get into kindles.


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

I love to read also....but I haven't read any of these authors...didn't know there were books out about knitters until recently!


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, I love the Maggie Sefton stories!Right now I'm in the middle of a Shirley R. Murphy cat mystery. Love Joe Grey and his feline buddies. A whole other world. Nothing like yarn and "yarns"!


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > What will happen to all our libraries when everyone has a kindle. I guess I'm old-fashioned. I like the feel of the pages and the book cover's artwork. I can understand the popularity of them but they just aren't for me.
> ...


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


I'm gonna hafta get that one at the library.I'm almost finished 
reading 60 odd condensed books of Readers digest stories,Thoroughly enjoyable!!!!
GOD BLESS


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

BettyJC said:


> BettyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.
> ...


My husband just bought me an Ipad2 for our anniversary 30yrs . Poor man didn't know what he was doing. Now I can listen to books and Knit at the same time. Don't know if that. X stitch will ever get done.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Love Debbie Macombers Blossom Street books. Had the privilege to meet her at my local knitting store, we all sat around and knitted together as we asked her questions and she visited. It was like talking to a neighbor. She ha a new line of yarn out. I will try the Knitting Club!


----------



## RYS (Jul 5, 2011)

Mary Kruger also has a series based on a kinitting group. Pretty good reads. Also, Maggie Sefton.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you forget Tess Gerritsen? Of Rizzoli and Isles fame? Don't you think it is coincidental that all of these women are coroners or medical examiners? And the "Bones" books are not like the TV show. In the book, she goes from NC to Canada, has a daughter, there are no lab assistants like on the TV show. I much rather watch the TV show and she has told Booth that she is pg with his child. Oops! Have read Gerritsen, have not read Scarpetta, but have the books. Some of Kathy Reich's books are hard to get through, she is so technical (almost like Bones on TV).


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to see that I'm not the only one out here who loves a good old fashion book. Yes the smell, and turning the pages and absolutely the artwork of the covers. Love browsing through a bookstore or library, picking them up checking them out before I buy one. I agree, kinles would be great for knitting patterns to take along, but not for curling up in a big chair.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

mamaski said:


> katiethompson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I LOVE| to read - Maeve Binchey and anything historical Amanda Scott is very good with the Rome series, Conn Iggulden, Hilary Mantel... I could go on and on. Don't have a kindle as I just love to hold the books and it doesn't seem quite the same holding a kindle!!
> ...


I like The Mitford series .I can't remember the lady author.yet I've read the series ??? many times.What gets me is when my eyes tell me I'd betta get to bed!!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

larsan said:


> cbjlinda said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone figured out how you can share books on the kindle. I thought that when I bought it they said that you could?
> ...


I think you could probably switch with someone else temporarily?

I read books from the library but recently I bought two because I liked them so much I wanted to be able to lend them. They are Richards - Endless chain, one of the Shenandoah quilt series, and Guernsey literary and potato peel society.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Trixpat--Author name is --Jan Karon--- Wonderful series. And I like all the authors listed in the first post and will look up some of the others-- Fun topic!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

has anyone discovered sandra hill and joann fluke. neither are on knitting but both are funny. fluke always has recipes-apple turnover murder. that's the over lane i can't miss at wal mart; came home with 3 this morning


----------



## RYS (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been reading a lot of Agatha Christie lately and I often stop a moment with Miss Marple has to pause to count her purls or she remembers it was October when the poisoning happened because she was knitting a comforter for old Mrs. What's-er'name.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I never buy books any more. On the weekend I love to go to Barnes & Noble with my notebook, to write down the names of books and their authros - books that look interesting. Then I go online when I get home and put all the books on a hold list at my local library. It's exciting when I'm notified that one of my books is available. It's like Christmas!


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> a book id like to get to read i love books i am bookaholic as well as a knitaholic and a compaholic!!!


Debbie Macomber's Blossom Street series is for you. Great writing, great stories and knitting patterns to boot!


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Yes I read it and cried like a baby as well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My kids gave me a Kindle last Christmas. Didn't think I would like it, but absolutely love it. I can buy a book for half the price it would regularly cost and have it in a matter of minutes.
Have a long list of new authors to try. Have read most all of the ones you all recommended and loved them
The Elm Creek Quilt series is wonderful as are Earlene Fowler's books. Read them in order.
I absolutely love Tess Gerritsen and Karin Slaughter (in order). The Scarpetta series was good to start with, but fizzled in later years.
I have read all the someodd Death series by J.D. Robb. They are explicit only in a few books. Just hang with them. Well worth the read...futuristic, but I loved them.
Also love three of James Patterson's
series...The Women's Murder Club, Alex Cross, and Michael something
Ann George wrote eight books before she passed away...they are hilarious and wonderful
The Miss Julia Series by Ann B Ross is a hoot
JoAnn Fluke writes the Hannah Swensen mystery series...These are funny, mysterious, and have recipes


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My kids gave me a Kindle last Christmas. Didn't think I would like it, but absolutely love it. I can buy a book for half the price it would regularly cost and have it in a matter of minutes.
> Have a long list of new authors to try. Have read most all of the ones you all recommended and loved them
> The Elm Creek Quilt series is wonderful as are Earlene Fowler's books. Read them in order.
> I absolutely love Tess Gerritsen and Karin Slaughter (in order). The Scarpetta series was good to start with, but fizzled in later years.
> ...


Have you signed up for "Pixelofink.com" or "InspiredReads.com" They let you know about free or discounted Kindle books.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lisa Garder is great and if you like forensics Jeffrey Deaver's Lincoln Rhyme series is great.
Sorry about the way this posted. Still gettin used to my laptop and still in bed recovering...Hugs to all...Betty


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

sandrap said:


> Davidann said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever heard of www.bookmooch.com?
> ...


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


I have read the entire Debbie Macomber Blossom Street series. Those books are what got me back to knitting again. Great books and they each have a free pattern in them. Linda


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea Backwoods gal. I was going to post Debbie Macrombers books. They are awesome. I have most of what she has written, and the non-fiction are as good as the fiction! Ya gotta love Debbie and her patterns, and stories.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> BettyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.
> ...


I love getting audio books from the library. It keeps my mind occupied while I knit but doesn't overwhelm me since my eyes can stay focused on my work. There isn't much on TV that is worth watching - except maybe baseball and I love to read but can't turn the pages of a book and focus my eyes on the words while trying to knit so audio is the way to go.


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't think I would ever want a Kindle, but that might just be what I need to feed my book addiction, along with my yarn, and pattern addicition.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

The Kobo is from Borders but they are going out of business so not sure that would be a good investment. Barnes and Noble books also has the Nook. I love the Kindle because you have a huge selection of books from Amazon.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

We just got an iPad 2 and love it. We have already bought 6 books. It is so much easier than carrying 25 pounds of books along every time we travel, and we travel a lot. The iPad gives you the added advantage of having internet access too for very little more initial expense.


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

How expensive are the books?


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

My children gave me a kindle last year for christmas,and I just love it . I agree best invention for bookaholic


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Do all ereaders use the same books or are the book downloads specific to the ereaders
> 
> Anyone know
> Aileen xx


The Kindle you can get books from Amazon, Nook - Barnes & Noble, Kobo - Borders (Borders is closing all of their stores and don't know if they will still sell on line).
Amazon has everything you could want.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

linda1964 and aileen69: I assumed that a compaholic was a computer devotee, like me. It would really be heaven to be able to read, write e.mails, knit with the hands, and crochet with the feet, all at the same time. Meanwhile, my great treat when I am alone is to knit while listening to a good audiobook. I guess typing and knitting probably are never going to be compatible. Too bad. I want it all!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Have it in my stash to read! One day - some day.............



BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, love the Joanna Fluke series and Diana Mott Davidson, can't tell you how many new recipes I've tried from these two authors! I was reading a book a night before knitting, now I alternate between knitting at night and reading before bed. Still read 2-3 a week.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> Trixpat--Author name is --Jan Karon--- Wonderful series. And I like all the authors listed in the first post and will look up some of the others-- Fun topic!!


It sure is a fun topic,Most likely I've read all the authors in the 1st post ,well most of them maybe .. It's very few that I've read in the hopes that it will get better.I wish I lived in Midford!!!
GOD BLESS LUV


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I love to read. I have read some of Maggie Seftons books and am reading a Debbie Macomber book now. I just finished Drunk, divorced and covered in cat hair, I loved it. I am going to lend it to sil while she has no interest in knitting and is not covered in cat hair, she is divorced and drunk (most of the time) lol


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the Sony E-reader. Re. the price--it depends. If they are on the NY Times best seller list and have just come out, it is the same as in the book stores. They send me an email when new books come out. I usually wait awhile for the price of the books to go down. Sometimes the website will offer 3 books by the same author at a discount price. There are some free e-book websites too.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, here is another one who reads at night and reading the same books that I am too. How did we get off from knitting books to cooking? That Joanna Fluke's character has to weight at least 300 lbs making all those cookies. I feel full every time I read one of her recipes. Wow, aren't we a great bunch, reading and knitting. I am so glad to be surrounded by a fantastic bunch of ladies with the same interest as mine. It's too bad we couldn't have a reading and knitting convention just for us. Keep the pages turning and the needles clicking. Love it, love it.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> As of yesterday, it was announced that all the Borders Books are closing. The sell out deal fell through due to the eReaders being so popular. I intend to start going by once a week to look for sales


To add to this, Barnes and Noble put their store up for sale a year ago, who knows how long they will be around if no one buys it.
That will be a shame, we love going to the book store and if they close too what is there left ..


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

judyr said:


> Oh, here is another one who reads at night and reading the same books that I am too. How did we get off from knitting books to cooking? That Joanna Fluke's character has to weight at least 300 lbs making all those cookies. I feel full every time I read one of her recipes. Wow, aren't we a great bunch, reading and knitting. I am so glad to be surrounded by a fantastic bunch of ladies with the same interest as mine. It's too bad we couldn't have a reading and knitting convention just for us. Keep the pages turning and the needles clicking. Love it, love it.


Judyr, I know what you mean, we need to be able to "physically" get together, would be so much fun! This is one of the more active topics I've seen on this forum! I guess knitters think alike, and read alike!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > What will happen to all our libraries when everyone has a kindle. I guess I'm old-fashioned. I like the feel of the pages and the book cover's artwork. I can understand the popularity of them but they just aren't for me.
> ...


I'm with you. I like books. I like their feel. I like being able to browse. They develop a life of their own. Technology will never do that. You don't curl up with a computer--or a kindle. And visually I them a nightmare. Despite my visual disability, I like to read and read a lot--just not whole books. I love short pieces and love to red about cultural history. I am sure there are pieces on knitting history available. Knitting Daily did a couple of short essays on knitting history that were fun.[/quote]

It's not just libraries, the bookstores to unfortunately. There are book clubs online to order books, I like going to Alibris.com where you can get used books from 99 cents and they have new too. 
Modern technology ... gotta love it I guess


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You are in Kentucky, I am in Indiana. Neighbors!!! Well you know sometimes you think you are the only one with funny querks, then you get on this website and find that you are perfectly normal. Hallejuah for the internet.


----------



## knittingboardnut (May 16, 2011)

Wow. I just picked this book up at a garage sale and started reading it. So far it is very good!


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


Read the book too, it was great. I'm also a Debbie Macomber fan.


----------



## herrongirl1 (Jul 18, 2011)

The Kobo is made in Canada and has been sold by Borders. Wonder who will pick it up now? I am the director of a public library and answers lots of questions about ew-readers. and yes, I do love to read! Wish I had more time for knitting AND reading!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for suggestion. My down time is divided between knitting and reading.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Ladybug, I was thinking the same thing, how we all seem to enjoy the same type of things.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree about Patricia Cornwell. Her books became too technical for me, all in-jargon concerning computers. Later still, her stories got too bloody with too much explicit, gory detail. I haven't read anything by her for several years. Usually Elizabeth George is good. I finished This Body of Death today and regretted having to say good-bye to some people I would like to get to know better.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

I read also, Have about 300 books to read.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

The only Patricia Cornwell I like are the Scarpetta stories. Catherine Coulter has FBI stories, they are super good. Dick Francis wrote great books, he passed away (I think it was last year) British author, a race horse jockey turned author.
Im always looking for good books. 
I agree about the romance ones, never liked those


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Preacher's Wife said:


> KrazyKatLadee said:
> 
> 
> > About a Kindle, or other of the reading gadgets......I tried a friends Kindle, and another person's Nook reader. They are NOT for me, I just have to have the feel of a real book in my hand, real paper feel, real pages to turn, etc. These gadgets don't cut it for me! I've been reading since I was a toddler, I'm addicted to books (along with yarns, knitting, crocheting, sewing,embroidery, etc).
> ...


When we travel I would always take along 3-4 books. Now I take my Kindle. When I finish one book I just download another. My home library is jammed to the rafters with books I've read. Unless it is special to me and I want to keep it, I'm donating books or taking them to the used book store.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

katiethompson said:


> Yes I LOVE| to read - Maeve Binchey and anything historical Amanda Scott is very good with the Rome series, Conn Iggulden, Hilary Mantel... I could go on and on. Don't have a kindle as I just love to hold the books and it doesn't seem quite the same holding a kindle!!
> Katie


Katie, if you've never read "The Pillars of the Earth" by Ken Follett, you should run right out and buy the book. It was probably one of the best that I have ever read. Even after 900 plus pages, I didn't want it to end.


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

These are all great books. I just finished the latest Debbie Macomber book "Two For the Road." Another great read is the series about the Elm Street Quilters by Jennifer Chiaverini-not knitting-but quilting, quite enjoyable!

I have not figured out how to read and knit and look at all of the great discussions on KP at the same time!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I like the Macomber and Sefton series. Has anyone read anything by Jefferson Bass? They are a mystery series loosely connected to the Body Farm in TN. One of my favorite authors is Rosamunde Pilcher and her son Robin is also an author. My all time favorite book of hers is Winter Solstice, It is the only book I have ever read more than once. Tried a friends Kindle and it isn't for me. Ilike that book in my hands. Except for Sarum which I had to prop on apillow it is so heavy. I think it is aroun a 1000 pages.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

First thing tomorrow morning, will get to my Library and either take it out or reserve it. I am an avid reader and enjoy Debby MacCumber books. I am sure you have read all of hers.

Regards, DeeDee


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

I have made at least 8 of the baby blankets since I read the first of the Blossom Street books by Debbie Macomber. They are great gifts.


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

There is also a sequel to this book-a great read!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> pdstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Mom told me last night that Borders was closing. I am so sorry to hear that. I used to manage a book store in Charleston, SC. I prefer Barnes and Noble to their rival (BaM) because of the more quiet atmosphere. I also found that BnN carries a better selection of rural/local authors. I'm writing a recipe book and when it's completed, I hope to get it into BnN as a local author. Give that Kindle PC a try. I love it! It was a free download, Amazon customer service immediately connected me with a Kindle rep who walked me through every step including how to order my first book and how to find all the free books. I carry my laptop with me everywhere and I can order a book and download it immediately. I love it!
> ...


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, that was a great book.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> Yes - I am a mystery-addict, along with being a knitoholic and newsjunkie!
> Thanks for pointing out some new authors - I am always on the lookout for new reads.
> I love the Nancy Atherton cozies, which are easy to read while knitting or Jo Bannister is also a favorite of mine.


I'm with you on Atherton. Aunt Dimity's Christmas I liked so much I bought it so I could lend it.


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

i read the book and it was very good. i also cried like a baby at the end. right now i am reading "true colors" by kristen hannah. and again i am crying.
Bethany


----------



## lalique (May 28, 2011)

I can also recommend the series by Sally Goldenbaum & also the series by Monica Ferris. Best to read them in order. These are "cozy mysteries". Sally Goldenbaum's books are set in New England & Monica Ferris' books are set in Minnesota. All of these books have a pattern at the end.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Preacher's Wife said:


> I have read the Knitting Club books too, and loved them all! There is also a quilting club series of books (Elm Creek Quilts) by Jennifer Chiaverini. There are about a dozen books and she has a new one coming out soon. This is a WONDERFUL series...i have enjoyed all of them so much!


I love the imaginative variety in the Chiaverini books. The one about the log cabin quilt is haunting I think. Also the Emilie Richards series of the Shenandoah quilts.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

jdh said:


> Yes, love to read. Now I have my Kindle. Anyone who reads and does not have a Kindle needs to investigate it on www.Amazon.com
> The best invention to come along for reading.
> 
> Judy


Does it have enough light to read in the dark? What does it cost to download novels? See ads for them at Amazon.com for $114.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

mjs, we should compare stories......I've self-published 2 cookbooks ( hense my avatar of dinnerontime) Many local book stores will put your book on the local author self but many will ask to to take them back if they haven't sold in a period of time. Still, fun to do.


----------



## molly bee (Jul 16, 2011)

Reading is my other interest. I haven't read Kate Jacobs yet; I'll have to get it. I have read Debbie Macomber's Blossom Street series (6 books). I thought they were very good.


----------



## miauler (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the authors names. I have read some of Debbie Macomcers books.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Several months ago I discovered my public library had books-on-tape. I was ecstatic. Would go in every couple of weeks, check out a couple of tapes and return them. About a month ago I went in to get some more books-on-tape and the library had gotten rid of all of them. I'm talking about a lot! A whole wall of tapes gone. My car doesn't have a CD player so you can imagine how devastated I was. Now I guess I'm going to have to break down and buy a CD player for my 13 year old car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just found out the library got rid of tapes and I am about to do hours of driving alone. I have a portable CD player, but although it has been little used, it seems to have stopped working, so I'm stuck.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> BettyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.
> ...


My favorite thing to do is to listen to an audio book and knit. Heaven!!!


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> haven't read any of kate jacobs - just going on e.bay to see what i can find although i have a pile of about 15 books waiting to be read. i cannot think of life without books.


Sylvia, do you know about half.com ? It is connected to eBay, but has cheap used books. Linda


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I wanted an ereader as I always carry a book in my bag, Sometimes if I was nearly finished the book I would also take a second as I have this theory that you don't have to wait as long to be served in the rta(dmv)and other places if you have something to do.Also when I stop for lunch in a cafe etc. So my kobo means I never run out of something to read and it is alot lighter and smaller than some books. 
But I still do love books and turning the page especially if you need to go back and re read something it is easier with a book than an ereader.
It is really interesting that people who love to read love to knit maybe there is some connection!


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

trasara said:


> Don't worry I sobbed! There are two sequels to the Friday night knittig club. I also love Maggie Seftons knitting murder mysteries and have just read Debbie Macombers the shop on blossom Street there are more in this series as well.


Just read Debbie Macomber's "A Turn in the Road". She does have a great style of writing. "Twenty Wishes" is also a good one by her. Since her characters are intertwined in all the yarn series books, it is a good idea to read them in sequence.
Good reading!


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

how do you have time for all 3...now i am not a happy camper..my arm is in a big cast right arm of course so icant knit or crochet...all my project are waiting...i hate to watch t,v without my hands being busy


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> The Knitting Circle by Ann Hood and Spinning Forward by Terri DuLong Followed by Casting about - Terri DuLong.
> 
> Fantastic reads - very similar to the Friday Night Knitting Club and Debbie Macomber's Shop on Blossom Street series. I have a Kindle and have all these books on it.


OHHHH! Please, I am a "bookaholic" if I start a book I cannot, and I mean CANNOT put it down until the end. I just started knitting again and I can't do both.!!! What a dilemma (spelling) LOL


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Loved that book! Also read the sequel but can't remember the name of it. Gives you a whole new outlook on the building of cathedrals.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Uhoh, thought I replied directly to the Ken Follett "Pillars of the Earth" - sorry. Going to bed before I really get goofy.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I've read all the Debbie Macomber series, too.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess I am in good company. I love to knit and love to read. I've heard a lot of about Kindle and Kobo ereaders but so far have not gotten one. The main reason is money. The cost of a paperback and the download of the same book is about the same. I volunteer at a used bookstore that benefits Hospice, etc. The prices are so reason and way below downloads.

I've been lucky the past few years that my children have given me gift cert. at Amazon. I carefully search for what I'd like to get. Mostly I buy knitting novels/mysteries, cozy mysteries. I don't get anything that I can find at the used bookstore.

I've read all the Blossom St. books as well as Maggie Sefton. I just got another Anne Canedeo book; I've read one other of hers. 

We should put together a list of authors of kitting related reading.

rj


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

just chiming in to vote- Yes to reading.

I have been seriously considering audio books so I can "read" and do fiber work at the same time.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Pillars of the Earth is one of the best books I have ever read! 

Speaking of non-knitting books I love any and all the Clive Cussler books, even his non-fiction books are fascinating to read. Fast action with humor!

Anybody love dogs? LOL I do! I love David Rosenfelt and his hero Andy Carpenter plus Golden Retriever.

One book I bought for my kindle was In Dog we trust, I don't remember the author's name, which has a retriever named Rochester in it. Fun read!

Another fun one is A Dog About Town and A Dog At Sea, which involves a Black Lab who knows how to read, these books are written from the Lab's perspective! 

My main problem is, I always run out of hours of the day, before I run out of reading material. 

I have some Cussler's who are looking for a good home to entertain somebody if anyone is interested?


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Fluffysmom has a great idea to make a list of authors of knitting related books. A lot of the authors people have mentioned I had not heard about. 
Can't wait to read some of the authors new to me. Wish I could find audio books at the library so I could listen and knit.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I loved this book! I just got a Color Nook for Mothers Day and I love it. I read more than before and I read a lot before.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

If you love Dogs, you must read "The Art of Racing In The Rain" by Garth.....one of the best books ever! Lots of emotions through this book.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Haven't read Debbie Macombers books but I do love her yarn!


----------



## wuffwgn2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I have read most of the feedback and now have a large selection of NEW READS. 
I went to our 1/2 Price Book store and looking for some of the authors you all were talking about I stumbled across a really interesting book. Three Bags Full by Leonie Swann. It is a murder mystery with a twist....the detectives are SHEEP. 19 of um and they want to find who murdered their beloved shepherd. Just started it, and its really catches your interest right off the staff (hahaha sheep joke) I think this is her 1st book of what I can tell.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I never buy books any more. On the weekend I love to go to Barnes & Noble with my notebook, to write down the names of books and their authros - books that look interesting. Then I go online when I get home and put all the books on a hold list at my local library. It's exciting when I'm notified that one of my books is available. It's like Christmas!


The trouble with this is I borrow more than the one I have come to pick up- and I rarely manage to return more than I borrow! But I also peruse the book shops (or online catalougues) before going to the library and putting them on hold. Have managed recently to return some books when the library is closed- but need to go in tomorrow to pick up a book, and can't do that when it is closed!
At least I can knit and read.


----------



## Lolo (Mar 21, 2011)

Love to read and have read those three authors


----------



## S.wardlow (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks. Will give her a try...


----------



## lalique (May 28, 2011)

There is a sequel to "The Pillars of the Earth"; it is called "World Without End" and I ripped through it at the same speed as "Pillars" even though it is a very large book. That is the advantage of the Kindle: it's easier to read the big thick books.If you liked "Pillars of the Earth, try "World Without End". I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## lalique (May 28, 2011)

I bought a cover for my Kindle and it has a built-in light that is wonderful and is easy on the eyes. Cost of the books varies from free to 9.99, 12.00. and occasionally 14.00. A lot of the classics are free. I had never read "Little Women" or the "Anne of Green Gables" series and they were almost all free or $0.99. Have enjoyed them tremendously & they are not the usual type of books that I read.


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

I used to listen to audio books in a previous life when I had a sucessful machine knitting business, and during my One-Stroke painting days. Now i am using a kindle and find it so much better to read in bed...much lighter than some books .I take it to the Doctors and Dentists .. .I read Debbie Macomber,Agatha Christie, James Patterson and my favourite- Donna Leon...detective stories about Venice- one of my most favorite cities.I read some Nora Roberts and a gritty British writer Mark Billingham...the television adaptation was dire! My latest author is Graham Hurley ,detective set in Portsmouth a town on the south coast of UK...quite bloody thirsty!
Jan


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Dory said:


> I also love to read. I do have the Knitting Club book on my list to read. My daughter laughs at me because I have a spread sheet that I keep up of all the books that I have. When I'm done reading the book I highlight in a different color. I told her this way I know what books I have so that I don't double up. I belong to 3 book clubs and also go to Barns and Noble and look at their books that are under $10.00. I have the NOOK color and I love it! My husband just got the Kindle and he really enjoys his. I also have read all of Debbie McCombers books. I love her stories whether it's a knitting story or any other book that she has written. Her Christmas stories are also very good. The only problem I have is that I have all these hard cover books and don't know what to do with them. Sometimes I give them to my daughter in law who also loves to read! Sometimes I don't know if I should knit or read! Oh the decisions we have to make in life! :-D


I downloaded an app on my iphone (iBookshelf) to keep track of the books I have read. I find it very handy when I'm at the library or ready to order books online or at Barnes and Noble cause it is always with me.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

mjs said:


> sylviaelliott said:
> 
> 
> > haven't read any of kate jacobs - just going on e.bay to see what i can find although i have a pile of about 15 books waiting to be read. i cannot think of life without books.
> ...


I did not like the Friday Night Knitting Club either, to the point where I did not finish it. However, I love the Debbie books and the Maggie Sefton books. And I've been writing down all the others that you all have mentioned so that I can get them. Great thread.


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

Casting Off by Nicole R Dickson... AWESOME!


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe we need one of those "conferences" where everyone goes to get together and "learn" or party for the weekend! If only I could read and knit at the same time- I do like the audio books too. Use them on long car trips sometimes, especially when driving at night and can't knit or read!


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for thenames of the 2 authors. I,m headed for the library today and I need a change of pace. I,m still reading mysteries and conspiracies, but they are getting boring. They all sound the same. Ready for a change. Carmen


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

One way to get names and authors of knitting related books is to go to Amazon. Register /sign in with them then set up a Wish List. Enter a couple of authors/names or books you are interested in, for example The Shop on Blossom Street/Debbie Macomber and Maggie Sefton. 

Amazon will automatically start sending you 'recommendation' emails of other authors/books in the same genre. I learned about lots of authors and books related to knitting/crocheting, etc. 

I love 'cozy mysteries' and Maggie Sefton's books are cozy mysteries. Later today I'll get the names of some of the knitting novels I've read and send them here. 

rj


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

JeanJ said:


> Nanabee26 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Kindle. Did you know that using an earbug Kindle will 'read' to you? Works great while driving.
> ...


Yes the Kindle will read to you..not all books but most of them. It comes in great while knitting, what's why I like it so much...I can knit and have the Kindle read to me at the same time. Don't get me wrong I love the feel of the books too, but when a new book comes out $16 or more..in Costco's or Sam's Club I get it on my Kindle for only $9.99. I still buy books on the bargin table in B&N cheaper than the Kindle. We all have our likes and dislikes.


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

I read daily in between knitting. I also read aloud to my husband, he will only read gardening and financial magazines so I read to him mysteries books, about asassins author Brad Thor and Vince Flynn. My friends tease me because they say I can't leave the library reading to kids, which I did so I have substituted my husband for my former students. He enjoys it so why not I love to read aloud. Debbie Mccomber has great books and some even have knitting patterns I have tried. cornelianne


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

reading is great just stay away from too many books with chinese characters and russian characters unless you can pronounce the names, I sure hack them up. The stories can be great but the names are hard on the mind and keeping them correct is a real challange. Kinitting is much easier cornelianne


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

When I'm watching TV, I knit. When the ads come on, I mute the TV and read.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, Macomber's Cedar Cove series of books has an order...1st-l6 Lighthouse Rd;
2nd-204 Rosewood;3rd-311 Pelican; 4th-44 Cranberry; 5th-50 Harbor; 6th-6 Rainier; 7th -74 Seaside; 8th-8 Sandpiper; 9th-92 Pacific. I find they do 
continue with characters from 1 book to the next. enjoy!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the Vince Flynn novels--have read all of them-- love Mitch Rapp the main character.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Quick tip: if you havent a Kindle you can download one free onto your computer. The drawback is you have to read them on the computer, but you can get all the free books and knitting books etc.
If you get a Kindle later it is easy to transfer the books.
Just search 'Kindle' on Amazon


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I also listen to books on CD while I knit. My favorite book series is Diana Gabaldon's "Outlander" series ("Outlander; Dragonfly in Amber; Voyager; Drums of Autumn; A Breath of Snow and Ashes"). If you like time travel books, this series is the best. The author does a lot of research and sprinkles a lot of history into her books...and I love her main character Jamie!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I do the same thing. I like to watch Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy. I read during the commercials because they are so many.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Your cat is beautiful!! Just curious: what was it about Friday Night that you didn't like?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for these wonderful books. I've made a list so I can add them to my e-reader. 

So many books, so much knitting/crocheting to do, reading KP and so little time to do it all!!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Mrs. B. That is exactly what I do - read during commercials!


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Thanks for these wonderful books. I've made a list so I can add them to my e-reader.
> 
> So many books, so much knitting/crocheting to do, reading KP and so little time to do it all!!


Amen! And at 83 one can easily get pressured into a rush to get it all done before the Lord calls.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

All right!! I can relate to that!!!


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Hmm.. an APP...that is just a step too far for me!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the Book "Friday Night Knit Club" but have not read it yet. It was a gift to me. I remember reading in the newspaper a few years ago that Julia Roberts was going to do the movie based on the book. Don't know what happened and if she really did the movie.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

scotslass said:


> BettyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > As of yesterday, it was announced that all the Borders Books are closing. The sell out deal fell through due to the eReaders being so popular. I intend to start going by once a week to look for sales
> ...


I'm definitely of the opinion, that anything a person does themselves,knitting ,sewing, reading,where they supply their own creativity,,is a BIG NO NO.We're not wanted to be individuals,just part of a humongous GLOB!!!!!
God Bless


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not only do I read, but I can read while knitting and crocheting. After all , there are only so many hours in the day and have to multi-task occasionally!

JanetLee


----------



## sandra master (Jun 14, 2011)

I love the knitting books series. on another note if you have not read The Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet I do recommend it. By jamie Ford. It is a great read! another book i really liked was Cutting for Stone by Abraham Verhgees. Very very interesting!


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I will so try this today on my Pandigital. I can see where the ear buds can be plugged in. I was only thinking about the music and or movies. If this works I'm will get so much knitting done for "Hats For The Homeless" Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

On your e- reader you can get a sample of the book before you decide to buy it. You will still have the cover art work. After hearing about all these authors that write about knitting I down loaded aver 30 sample books to see if I will like them. Trust the is way better than having a stash of books to go along with the stash of yarn. I can carry around over 50thousand books in my handbag,and loan them out to other e-readers.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is exactly what I do too - get the free samples to see if I like them before I buy. Usually I can tell by the end of the sample if it's worth buying. Re knitting and reading I listen to books-on-CD. What a great way to multi-task and enjoy two favorite things at the once. Most libraries have good selections of books-on-CD. Some more than others so you may need to check your local branches. It all depends on if the Director of the Library likes books-on-CD. At least it does here as I used to work in a library. Same thing goes for knitting books - if the clerks and librarians like to knit - wa la - lots of knitting books - for FREE.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

On my Pandigital I can have over 50 thousand plus book downloaded at the same time because in my reader I have a 8g SD card, so all I have to do is change SD cards when this on is full. Plus I have can switch to night reading if I'm reading in bed so I will not have a bright light on that's built into my unit. I can alos buy from BN<KOBO< AMAZON any one that sell e-books


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

With a Kindle you will have to buy a special light for the unit. Remember you can only shop Amazon or Target for anything for this unit.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

what special light? I have a kindle and didn't have to buy any light.


----------



## sandra master (Jun 14, 2011)

when you buy a cover there is an option to buy the cover with a built in light. it slides inside on the top right hand corner and you pull it up when you want to use it. I have it and love it


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Sorry I was talking about the cover for the Kindle... In Target if you don't want a cover there's a light you can buy to clip on the Kindle for night reading or better light...


----------



## sandra master (Jun 14, 2011)

I like the cover with built in light, it also protects your kindle from scratches, drop on the floor etc!


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

This site will give you cozies by author as well as theme. I love it because I can never remember the books when I get to the library.
http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Cozy-Mysteries-by-Themes.html 
Linda


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, we might get this posted twice...sorry, guess it got lost "out there".
This is a great site for cozies by author as well as theme. I love it because I can never remember the info when I get to the library. Linda
http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Cozy-Mysteries-by-Themes.html


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

An author I found in the past few years is Penelope Stokes. Every one of her books is better than the one before. They are not knitting fiction.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

jdh said:


> Who makes the Kobo? It's similar to a Kindle, I had never heard of it, so I looked at a picture on line.
> Judy


It's sold generally through Borders, but they outsourced to a company called Kobo. I got it because it was inexpensive and also, the format used for the books is an open source one and I don't have to worry about only using Amazon for getting books. I like mine - I wish they had color when I purchased mine and that you could see images in the e-pub books, but for the most part, it does what is needed.


----------



## jatty (Jun 15, 2011)

Betty Ann, Thanks so much for starting this most interesting discussion. I, too, thoroughly enjoyed the book and I look forward to reading the books recommended by other members. I appreciate all the advice of the members and the willingness to share.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Linda, Thank you for the link to a list of cozy mysteries. I love them. I've been reading Linda O Johnston's pet sitter series. I've read several of them and hope to get all of them someday.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have read 7 of the Elm Creek Quilts, books byJennifer Chaverini, I was giventhe Aloha Quilt today I truely want to get all of her books, she is from Madison, Wisconsin. I would love to meet her, we are only about 2 hours away.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a Kindle and didn't like the light that came with it so I returned to Amazon. Then I bought a light from Barnes & Nobel that goes with whatever reader they carry, can't remember. Anyway it clips on the top of the Kindle and works great. I love it.


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure about the Kindle yet. Still like the feel of books etc etc.


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure about the Kindle yet. Still like the feel of books etc etc.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

hilary said:


> Not sure about the Kindle yet. Still like the feel of books etc etc.


Ditto .... funny story though , My sister has the Nook i think ... anyway she ran out of books to read on it and picked up a Hard copy (paper) book of Harry Potter and said she had a moment of confusion when she touched the page and nothing happened ! LMBO !!! Too FUNNY !! Then her brain clicked on and said duh you have to turn these pages by hand LOL !!!!!! I thought i hurt myself laughing so hard


----------



## connieh450 (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you tried paperback swap? If you are a reader it is a good way to get books as well as get rid of the books you have read. It is great.


----------



## connieh450 (Feb 19, 2011)

I LOVED THIS BOOK!!!! It was soooo good.


----------



## Aradien (Apr 4, 2011)

I have the Nook Jr. I used to have a Nook but it was a little awkward to read in bed (for me anyway! LOL). I have also read Kate Jacobs, Debbie Macomber's Blossom Street series, and Maggie Sefton. Another one I found out about is named Monica Ferris. Worth looking into as well.

Happy reading!


----------



## connieh450 (Feb 19, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I also listen to books on CD while I knit. My favorite book series is Diana Gabaldon's "Outlander" series ("Outlander; Dragonfly in Amber; Voyager; Drums of Autumn; A Breath of Snow and Ashes"). If you like time travel books, this series is the best. The author does a lot of research and sprinkles a lot of history into her books...and I love her main character Jamie!!!


One of my very favorite series. I love it. My daughter just bought me the newest with the cd of music. Yummm, I can hardly wait. the only problem is that I do not want to do anything but read the book until it is finished. Dust bunnies run free!!!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

sandra master said:


> when you buy a cover there is an option to buy the cover with a built in light. it slides inside on the top right hand corner and you pull it up when you want to use it. I have it and love it


I didn't know that... :roll:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Laura 1964, May I recommend Anne Patchett book State of Wonder. Beautifully written!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, Here's the list I have read/own but haven't read and want to buy/read. Enjoy. I recently read Barbara Brettons Casting Spells and loved it. I have bought the other 2 in the series but haven't started them yet.

rj



Knitting Fiction Authors


Maggie Sefton
Monica Ferris
Debbie Macomber
Anne Cannedeo
Barbara Bretton
Gil McNeil
Rachel Herron
Jack Olesker
Claire Lazebrik
Ann Hood
Terri DuLong
Anne Bartlett
Heidi Bartlett
Sally Goldbaum
Robyn Harding
Betty Hechtman
Kate Jacobs.
Beth Patillo


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

connieh450 said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > I also listen to books on CD while I knit. My favorite book series is Diana Gabaldon's "Outlander" series ("Outlander; Dragonfly in Amber; Voyager; Drums of Autumn; A Breath of Snow and Ashes"). If you like time travel books, this series is the best. The author does a lot of research and sprinkles a lot of history into her books...and I love her main character Jamie!!!
> ...


Glad to hear that you like the "Outlander" series. When that book was first published I was in a used book store in Phoenix and an author was signing books...It was Diana Gabaldon...apparently she was friends with the owner of the book store. I got to talk with her for about ten minutes. Since I hadn't read "Outlander" I didn't realize how great her book was at the time. She lives in Scottsdale, AZ, and I have seen her at several booksignings in the area. I did ask her if they would be making a movie of "Outlander" and she said that she had been talking to interested people...but, I guess it didn't go through. I would love to see that movie. My friends and I have tried to figure out who they could get to play the part of Jamie and who we would like to see play the part.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

Ooooooh, Jamie.... the subject of many hours of contemplation (aka fantasy)......Too good to be true, of course, but fun to think about.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

I will try it. I love to read and have read some from the ( Knitters Club) books. Love then. Always looking for a good read when I need to rest my hands. I like books on cd so I can listen and knit at the same time


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

scotslass said:


> BettyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > As of yesterday, it was announced that all the Borders Books are closing. The sell out deal fell through due to the eReaders being so popular. I intend to start going by once a week to look for sales
> ...


I don't think that they will be closing, it is a fight among the shareholders as to what direction the company will be taking. Some strategic planning--maybe to make the company private again.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm currently reading Alexander McCall Smith's "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency" novels and having problems with pronouncing the African names. The main character's name is Mma Ramotswe and I just read it as "Mama Rambo."



cornelianne said:


> reading is great just stay away from too many books with chinese characters and russian characters unless you can pronounce the names, I sure hack them up. The stories can be great but the names are hard on the mind and keeping them correct is a real challange. Kinitting is much easier cornelianne


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

What is the Knitters Club? They have a seectio of recommendations for reading?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I totally agree. I used to buy only hard-bound books, first editions. Now I buy paperback at the used LBS (local book store). My local library also has a "Friends of" room in the library and one can buy books, audio books, music at a *very* reasonable price.



connieh450 said:


> Have you tried paperback swap? If you are a reader it is a good way to get books as well as get rid of the books you have read. It is great.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

nisei said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > BettyAnn said:
> ...


I hope you are right nisei, BnN is such a great book store, would hate to see it go if it came to that. With the way things are changing you just don't know for sure.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

joy ann said:


> Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers is a real page turner too. It is a biblical story brought more into somewhat modern times. Hard to put down!


I've read both of Francine Rivers' books. Both are fantastic. One of the gals that works at the library told me about them. Great read.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

trixpat said:


> mamaski said:
> 
> 
> > katiethompson said:
> ...


Jan Karon


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

beejay said:


> I like the Macomber and Sefton series. Has anyone read anything by Jefferson Bass? They are a mystery series loosely connected to the Body Farm in TN. One of my favorite authors is Rosamunde Pilcher and her son Robin is also an author. My all time favorite book of hers is Winter Solstice, It is the only book I have ever read more than once. Tried a friends Kindle and it isn't for me. Ilike that book in my hands. Except for Sarum which I had to prop on apillow it is so heavy. I think it is aroun a 1000 pages.


I also loved Winter solstice. I think it's the only one of her thick books that I have liked, though other I do very much.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> Pillars of the Earth is one of the best books I have ever read!
> 
> Speaking of non-knitting books I love any and all the Clive Cussler books, even his non-fiction books are fascinating to read. Fast action with humor!
> 
> ...


I am also a Cussler fan and enjoy seeing the cars. I just finished a Cusslerish book. I have little interest in archaeology, and there is a lot of that, so I'm not wild about it. But it's still pretty good - Atlantis by David Gibbins.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I've written down so many authors names that I'll have to try to find. The local library knows me by my first name, they are going to think I've gone loony when I start reserving audio books so I can listen and knit or quilt. When I worked and had a 40 mile drive I always used audio books to shorten the miles and still use them on long trips. My daughter and I drove to Florida for a beach week a couple of years ago and I had a selection of the Cat Who books to play on the CD. I think we laughed both ways.


----------



## connieh450 (Feb 19, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> connieh450 said:
> 
> 
> > Neeterbug said:
> ...


Has any one mentioned Sean Connery to play Jamie???? Oh, that accent.Fantasy, fantasy, fantasy.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I liked the HBO series for that book. It was very good. I hope they bring the series back. I liked Jill Scott in it.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

So many books--so little time to ready everything.


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you again ladies. I have enough book titles to keep me busy for the rest of the year. I hope my grandchildren keep on with their love of reading. We spend at least 2 0r 3 days a week at the library. I,m reading Kate Jacobs first. Very enjoyable. Happy reading Carmen


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I agree with you. Jill Scott did a wonderful job with her acting skills. Thanks to Netflix I was able to see the series during a movie and knitting weekend. While my husband was doing his thing...

Thanks to whomever started this subject.... One of my favs


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

ok ladies, stop already!! I too love to read, can someone invent a way to read and knit at the same time; other than the audio books I quess that would work! my list of books is so long and just added a few new titles thanks to this conversation this am. I need to retire or win the lottery, fat chance any of that is going to happen anytime soon! karenknit


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Jamie is only 22 or 23 when "Outlander" begins so he would be too old...if they had made a movie 30 years ago Sean Connery would have been perfect...do love him as an actor. I think they would have to find a unknown to play Jamie's part...a younger Sean Connery!!!!



connieh450 said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > connieh450 said:
> ...


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

lalique said:


> There is a sequel to "The Pillars of the Earth"; it is called "World Without End" and I ripped through it at the same speed as "Pillars" even though it is a very large book. That is the advantage of the Kindle: it's easier to read the big thick books.If you liked "Pillars of the Earth, try "World Without End". I don't think you'll be disappointed.


Thanks, I will put it on my list! I bout his new one "Fall of Giants" but haven't gotten around to it. Have you read it?

Debbie


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I like to knit but I love to crochet and read! I find for me that I really like to have a book in hand and anything else electronic in my life is like carrying around my computer. I belong to bookmooch.com and find it is a cool way to get books that are hard to find and and a good way to meet people from all around the world. There's nothing like getting a package in the mail to cheer your day.


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I'm currently reading Alexander McCall Smith's "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency" novels and having problems with pronouncing the African names. The main character's name is Mma Ramotswe and I just read it as "Mama Rambo."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I listened to that on audio book. The reader has the accent that works perfectly for the book. Really gets you into the story. After listening to it, it was a little easier to read some of her other books since I understood more how names were pronounced correctly. Never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I've written down so many authors names that I'll have to try to find. The local library knows me by my first name, they are going to think I've gone loony when I start reserving audio books so I can listen and knit or quilt. When I worked and had a 40 mile drive I always used audio books to shorten the miles and still use them on long trips. My daughter and I drove to Florida for a beach week a couple of years ago and I had a selection of the Cat Who books to play on the CD. I think we laughed both ways.


I'd like for U to try All Gods children by Thomas Edison..I laffed I cried.. and thoroughly enjoyed it myself


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've read two books of hers in the series and enjoyed them both!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Your cat is beautiful!! Just curious: what was it about Friday Night that you didn't like?


This was not addressed to me, but I will say what I disliked about Friday night. I was incensed because I felt that the ending was absolutely not appropriate for the kind of book it was and I felt very let down. There is enough sadness in life and I'm not willing to read it for pleasure.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

Precious Ramotswe's name is is pronounced Rah mot sway on the series. I read all the books. We watched every episode on Netflix, and loved them. I have read all of McCall's books in that series, and the other series set in Scotland. Love his writing.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I am waiting for the next one in the Outlander series. I have them all and have reread them all waiting to see if the daughter and husband, can't remember their names go back again. I was crushed when their baby had problems and they came back to present time.
laurelk in S.CA


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

mjs said:


> Carlyta said:
> 
> 
> > Your cat is beautiful!! Just curious: what was it about Friday Night that you didn't like?
> ...


AMEN!!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so glad the Friday Night novel was discussed. I absolutely, positively will not read/listen to that book. I listened to the first Blossom Street story and know I won't read any of Macomber (sp?) stories either. I want to escape in my reading. I don't want to be faced with the harsh realities of life.



mjs said:


> Carlyta said:
> 
> 
> > Your cat is beautiful!! Just curious: what was it about Friday Night that you didn't like?
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

The Detective Agency books were made into movies? I didn't know that. I just called my friend and asked her to see if she can get them. Thanks for the heads up.



mebo said:


> Precious Ramotswe's name is is pronounced Rah mot sway on the series. I read all the books. We watched every episode on Netflix, and loved them. I have read all of McCall's books in that series, and the other series set in Scotland. Love his writing.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I am so glad the Friday Night novel was discussed. I absolutely, positively will not read/listen to that book. I listened to the first Blossom Street story and know I won't read any of Macomber (sp?) stories either. I want to escape in my reading. I don't want to be faced with the harsh realities of life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with the Blossom street, though I think it was the fourth in the series that I thought was quite badly written, like a bad young adult book, and really did not fit in the series. I have enjoyed her other series books too.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> The Detective Agency books were made into movies? I didn't know that. I just called my friend and asked her to see if she can get them. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The series was made for HBO and was wonderful in my opinion.


----------



## Cheryl J Anderson (Jan 26, 2011)

i am a readaholic, will read most anything i can get my hands on. been putting up hay so haven't read or knit or done anything in the house lately Cheryl J.


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

it's a shame there's not a book section on the forum. so much input about books! i love reading, and try to write (a teensy bit!) and i could talk about books forever...


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> Carlyta said:
> 
> 
> > Your cat is beautiful!! Just curious: what was it about Friday Night that you didn't like?
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I understand that. There are movies and shows I will not watch because they are too depressing.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I have never read Cozy Mysteries. I went on their web site and it looks very interesting. If I were to start reading them what whould you all sugest to be a good book to start. I love mysteries.


----------



## Neanie (Jun 13, 2011)

I love to read too, and I've also read The Friday Night Knitting Club books. I've read all the authors mentioned above. And I also LOVE audio books. It's great fun to knit while listening! I also download books to my mp3 to listen to while I'm walking. It's so neat to hear from other book lovers. As for the Kindle and other readers, I'm old fashioned. I love the look, smell and feel of a good book, new or old. But, isn't technology awesome?!? Whoever would've thought, "books on demand"! yaay!


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

i realized i didn't give my input on what i like to read. silly me 

my very favorite book is "The Art of Racing in the Rain". lots of parallels to my life. i have both a paperback copy that i've never opened, just to keep, and a download on my kindle. and i love "The Mists of Avalon". also...The Outlander series are fantastic!!

i am also a huge fan of Amy Tan and Lisa See. "The Joy Luck Club" and "Peony In Love" are amazing.

i love historical novels, on the order of "The Other Boleyn Girl" and "The Girl With The Pearl Earring"...that type of stuff.

see me ramble?! books are the best...i totally heart books!

smiles~
starry


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Me also. I have enough reading to keep me busy reading for years.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I've seen the movies from Netflix; "The Other Boleyn Girl" and The Girl With the Pearl Earrings" both great. I love books even more when a movie comes out.


----------



## carolf. (Mar 30, 2011)

doshabeard said:


> Sofie, you sound like me. I read a lot more than anyone else I know. I've only read about 25 books this year so far - but last i totalled a whopping 64 books, most likely will never match that number again - but what a good tume i had. loved the help and an inconvenient wife. reading Doc now along with listening to shogun. snow flower and the secret fan was very good. i liked it better than the shanghai girls.


The secret, like so many others have stated, is to do audio books while you are doing something else. Can go on line through your local library and get them for free. I 'read' while I knit, drive, cook and do housework. I'm on book 47 so far this year.


----------



## carolf. (Mar 30, 2011)

debbieb said:


> lalique said:
> 
> 
> > There is a sequel to "The Pillars of the Earth"; it is called "World Without End" and I ripped through it at the same speed as "Pillars" even though it is a very large book. That is the advantage of the Kindle: it's easier to read the big thick books.If you liked "Pillars of the Earth, try "World Without End". I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> ...


I've read all 3 of those books. "World Without End" was my favorite of the 3. I love Pearl S Buck, esp. "The Good Earth", C S Lewis,"The Screwtape Letters", Abraham Verghese, "Cutting For Stone", Chris Cleave, "Little Bee", and a really funny author, Michael Chabon- "Gentlemen Of The Road" and not so funny, The Policeman's Union" I could go on and on......


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Love CS Lewis - Screwtape Letters, The Great Divorce...plus of course the LLW books.
Have you read the Jan Karon books starting with At Home in Mitford....


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

I have read all of Debbie Macombers series. I have wrote down the title and author and plan to check out the Library tomorrow and see if they carry this book. Thanks for the heads up. I will be sure to keep the tissues handy. Happy Knitting Pokey


----------



## Patricia Turner (Jul 24, 2011)

I'am new at this & wondering if someone out there know what size knitting needles I need to make a 10inch bear with 8ply Making for charity. Thank you http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=19679#


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Does your pattern call for a gauge? Even though I use the gauge mostly when it is for something to wear in this case it would give you the key to what size needles you need to use. Everyone knits differently so that's where the gauge comes in handy!


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Love Jan Caron. Have all of hers.


----------



## Patricia Turner (Jul 24, 2011)

Davidann, Pattern just say to work with size needles to make up to 10inches in height so 1 reader suggested 3mm needles but will look into getting a gauge


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

BettyJC said:


> Love Jan Caron. Have all of hers.


So do I BettyJC,As I've sad b4,Midrods's where I wanna move to
GOD BLESS


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

trixpat said:


> BettyJC said:
> 
> 
> > Love Jan Caron. Have all of hers.
> ...


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

trixpat said:


> trixpat said:
> 
> 
> > BettyJC said:
> ...


Any one wud think I can't read with all the spelling I do wrong
I Mean Midford!!!!!!


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I love the Mitford Series, there was a time that my sister in law or I would be the first in line to pick up the newest book out at Borders, sad to say all good things come to an end; ie; Mitford Series and Borders. I have them all in hardbound and will re read them someday--I too wanted to go live in Mitford!! I laughed and cried with those people, they were so real to me.
karenknit


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> I love the Mitford Series, there was a time that my sister in law or I would be the first in line to pick up the newest book out at Borders, sad to say all good things come to an end; ie; Mitford Series and Borders. I have them all in hardbound and will re read them someday--I too wanted to go live in Mitford!! I laughed and cried with those people, they were so real to me.
> karenknit


The extremely frustrating thing about the loss of Borders is that it seems to be mismanagement, more or less plain and simple.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Does anyone remember Crown Books book store? It was so great. All the books were discounted. It went belly-up because of family in-fighting. I loved that store.



mjs said:


> ksemisch said:
> 
> 
> > The extremely frustrating thing about the loss of Borders is that it seems to be mismanagement, more or less plain and simple.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Does anyone remember Crown Books book store? It was so great. All the books were discounted. It went belly-up because of family in-fighting. I loved that store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my god...i LOVED that book! I enjoy reading other books that have to do with knitting clubs, mysteries, etc.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

mjs said:


> ksemisch said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Mitford Series, there was a time that my sister in law or I would be the first in line to pick up the newest book out at Borders, sad to say all good things come to an end; ie; Mitford Series and Borders. I have them all in hardbound and will re read them someday--I too wanted to go live in Mitford!! I laughed and cried with those people, they were so real to me.
> ...


I agree..most business that go under is always due to mismanagement...don't blame the kindle or the nook. People are always going to buy the books and like everything else the kindle and the nook will start to get boring.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And maybe Amazon.com is also ruining the brick and mortar book stores (what does one call walk-in stores?). I guess I'm part of the problem because I very seldom buy books at B&N except from their discount rack.



bizzyknitter said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > ksemisch said:
> ...


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I remember the Crown Book stores. I would go there all the time. I think they were the only book stores in DC/MD for awhile. Wasn't it owned by the family who owned Dart Drugs? I remember stories about the heirs squabbling a lot.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know about the Dart Drugs. There is (or was) a Crown book store in the town where I live, but it was basically a store of all the book rejects. The ones that hadn't sold in other book stores.



Carlyta said:


> Yes, I remember the Crown Book stores. I would go there all the time. I think they were the only book stores in DC/MD for awhile. Wasn't it owned by the family who owned Dart Drugs? I remember stories about the heirs squabbling a lot.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

That's OK. I do remember the book stores though. I think I may have heard or read that it was owned by the family that owned Dart Drugs. This was a long time ago. Dart Drugs used to be one of the few drug stores in the DC/MD area.


----------



## Afiya (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG, I can just picture knitting heaven, if I could get my husband to read to me it would be perfect. Listening to a murder mystery in one ear, knitting with my fingers, counting the chart squares with my toes, and sipping a glass of wine. I'd have a Jane Thornly inspired knit without even trying! Might not have the pattern I had planned though lol!

For those of you who haven't seen Jane Thornly's work(or maybe it's Thornley) do a web search for her sight, it's well worth the look. Beautiful work with the focus on knitting freehand.

P.S. After fighting it for years, I finally let my husband get me a Kindle and you are right, it is the best decision I have ever made in regards to reading.


BettyAnn said:


> I have just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. This is a new author - first book. Very well done with some thoughtful moments, some laughs, and I must admit I cried like a baby through the last two chapters. Good read for knitters.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I loved the book too. Its one of my favorites and I now search for books with knitting as a theme or part of the book~


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

They are part of Amazon which is an online service...buys are good and you usually can find what you want!


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't remember was this something to wear? If not then it doesn't make any difference. If you are making it to wear then I suggest usually a size 7 but then again it works for 4 ply but for fingerling or smaller then a 7 will make it too loose.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Love love loved the Friday Night Knitting Series. Also am a big fan of Debbie Macomber.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

You guys are my kind of people! Not only do you love knitting but reading, too! Whooo hooooo!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Just finished reading Knitting by Anne Bartlett. Someone on this thread had suggested it. It was a very good story. I also purchased the Sweetgum KnitLit series but haven't read them yet. Happy reading and knitting everyone.


----------



## marthasdaughter (Mar 3, 2011)

It's from Borders. Kobo now owns it and it's great. I have one and it comes with 100 of the classics before you even have to buy a book. Have had it since Xmas.

I know Borders are closing up but Kobo is fine.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

I love to read also.usually download on my iPad.I have read The Friday night knitting club.have not read the sequel yet.


----------

